# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Saint Hubert âgé dans notre refuge saturé !!! (11)

## flo.

Pour info à son sujet : Pas d'âge !!!
 Il y  a tellement d'abandons qu'on nous donne juste 3 photos , il faut libérer des boxs !
Il a l'air sympa ! 
Qui veut bien s'intéresser à lui ?
Si quelqu'un peut l'aider ?
Son N° G116

----------


## tinadu48

Quels sont les frais d'adption ?
Une asso a le droit de le sortir ? Co voiturage ok?
Il a été vu par un véto ? car  il doit avoir un soucis de peau  ou autre je pense.

----------


## flo.

Bien vu tinadu48 , voilà l'info :
".Le St Hubert....il est super, mon mari l'a balade aujourd hui. Il est tellement gentil. Un peu craintif, car presque aveugle aussi, mais j'ai nettoyé ses yeux (qui etaient plain de pus). il est reste en place...il a compris que je voulais lui faire que de bien. Il est tres vieux, les cists partout (cancer, peut etre), mais il aime toujours promener. La meme pour lui, le veto voulait le piquer. Je vais mettre qqs photos de lui sur son album......L'epagneule a 9 ans et en assez bon sante. Elle est tres affecteuse.Tous les 3 trouves au portail."
Sinon tous les 3 sont avec d'autres chiens en box ( donc entente avec congénères).

----------


## flo.

Oui , vite où on demande ?
Voici les photos d'aujourd'hui :

----------


## flo.



----------


## flo.



----------


## anniec

J'ai demandé à le changer de rubrique    ::

----------


## leacamille

ou se trouve t-il?
contact?
merci.

----------


## flo.

Il est très gentil; la bénévole lui a nettoyé les yeux , il n'a pas bronché ; sûrement que c'était la première fois qu'on s'intéressait autant à lui , car   au départ il était un peu craintif ! 
Il se trouve à la spa de Carcassonne (11).
Pourra sortir sous asso. ou adoptant , pour les frais il faudra voir avec la Direction !
De toute façon il n'est pas tatoué (donc sûrement frais de tatouage et vaccin ! ?).

----------


## leacamille

Ce loulou a besoin de soins.
Il faut vraiment faire quelque chose pour lui.

----------


## babou.7

A quoi est dû son manque de poils ? démodécie ?

Vous pourrez en savoir un peu + sur ses petits soucis de santé de façon à informer les futurs adoptants aux soins auxquels ils doivent s'attendre...

Quel âge du coup lui ont donné le véto ? va t-il bénéficier de l'opération doyen 30 millions d'amis ?

Je suis sûre que c'est un vrai chien de canapé   ::   j'espère qu'une gentille famille ne va pas tarder à se manifester pour lui, il est magnifique avec ses longues et belles z'oreilles  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## flo.

En ce qui concerne l'opération Doyen de 30 Millions d'amis le refuge ne l'a jamais demandé (et cela m'étonnerait que ça se fasse !!!).
Je pense que le véto a dit tout simplement....trop vieux , mais je vais essayer d'avoir d'autres info.
N'y a-t-il pas une asso. ? pour l'aider ?   ::

----------


## tysha

On m'a demandé il y a plusieurs mois de contacter 30 Millions d'amis pour le mettre en place, et je n'ai pas trouvé sur leur site où ça se faisait, si tu sais Flo merci de me dire.

----------


## flo.

Oh ! Super ,c'est le refuge qui t'a demandée çà ?
Ici on trouvera bien quelqu'un qui sait comment çà se passe !

----------


## tysha

Oui la directrice, elle m'a chargé de mettre des annonces à nous sur le site de 30 millions d'amis et de me renseigner sur le parrainage des vieux chiens.

----------


## leacamille

Ce loulou devait certainement appartenir a un chasseur...
On ne peut pas le laisser comme ça. Il mérite un foyer, une famille.

----------


## leacamille

Peut-on en savoir un peu plus sur ce titou s'il vous plaît?
Comment est-il arrivé là, son caractère, les frais d'adoption ainsi que les conditions...
Co- voit OK ?  FA ?

Merci.

----------


## tysha

Une Assos veut le prendre, ils appellent cet aprem.

----------


## leacamille

oui je sais, mais ça ne répond pas à mes questions.
et pourquoi se trouve t-il dans la rubrique "ils risquent la mort"?

----------


## flo.

Parce que le refuge est saturé (je l'ai mis dans le titre .)
Et vu son âge , espérons que l'asso va appeler pour qu'on trouve vite une solution pour lui !
Il y a de plus en plus de vieux chiens que les gens nous abandonnent sans scrupule !   ::

----------


## leacamille

Je suis une passionnée du St Hubert! j'en ai d'ailleurs eu un (voir la photo de mon profil)
Dès que j'ai vu ce post, j'ai aussitot transmis a l'association. Mes questions étaient juste pour aider...

----------


## leacamille

Besoin de co-voiturage : CARCASSONNE ==> LE MANS
Voir itinéraire dans la rubrique co-voiturage.
Je fais appel à votre générosité, Gabin a besoin de rejoindre sa nouvelle maison rapidement.
Merci à vous tous.

----------


## aurlie

Il va donc rejoindre une asso. Je peux le changer de rubrique ?

----------


## leacamille

Oui ,Gabin va rejoindre l'association A CORS ET A CRIS.
Mais il nous faut impérativement de l'aide pour le transport.

----------


## aurlie

Lien du covoiturage : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t318209-ca ... ne-le-mans

----------


## leacamille

Merci pour le lien, j'y connais rien...

----------


## leacamille

::   ::   ::  
besoin d'aide pour le co-voiturage.

----------


## leacamille

Tysha, ou en est-on avec Gabin?
L'asso. n'arrive à joindre personne...
Savez vous s'il a été identifié et vacciné?
Quand pourra t-on le sortir de la spa?
Un co-voiturage est quasi OK pour demain matin... mais pas de nouvelle de Gabin.
Merci de me répondre rapidement.

----------


## tysha

Bonjour, je suis désolée je suis clouée au lit par la grippe depuis deux jours, je n'ai pas de nouvelles.

----------


## leacamille

pas de nouvelles?????

----------


## leacamille

De qui se moque t-on?
la spa souhaite le faire adopter rapidement ou pas????

----------


## leacamille

on oublie pas Gabin...

----------


## Zénitude

Je n'y comprends plus rien: Gabin devait partir, puis il y a eu un échange de messages qui a été effacé, et maintenant, on n'a plus de nouvelles...
Flo., sais-tu où est Gabin ? Et s'il part ? Et chez qui ?

----------


## flo.

GABIN est toujours au refuge , une visite chez le véto a conclu que GABIN a probablement un cancer des testicules !(dû à sa montée de lait ; ce qu'on prenait pour du pu dans les yeux , est du lait !)
Mais , l'Asso. veut quand même qu'il ait sa chance de finir sa vie en famille et elle va se battre pour lui    :Embarrassment: k: 
Elle doit rappeler le refuge.

----------


## gabgar

le co voit est ok pour lui depuis carca jusqu'à 1H30 au nord de limoges entre titebambi kelpie et moi même 
reste à nous dire quand on se met en route 

pourvu que gabin réussisse à sortir ....

----------


## tysha

Je ne vais au refuge que samedi, mais si je peux aider dites moi.

----------


## leacamille

Si tout se passe bien, Gabin devrait sortir mercredi prochain.
Si Flo. et Sammy sont toujours ok, il viendra se reposer chez moi, sur l'ile d'oléron, puis partira au Mans chez la présidente de l'asso. "A CORS ET A CRIS sos st hubert en détresse".
Nous avons même des adoptants!!!     ::  

Tysha: si tu pouvais veiller sur lui, et je vais paraitre idiote, mais s'il te plaît, dis lui que le bonheur est proche ... qu'il soit patient!

----------


## Zénitude

> GABIN est toujours au refuge , une visite chez le véto a conclu que GABIN a probablement un cancer des testicules !(dû à sa montée de lait ; ce qu'on prenait pour du pu dans les yeux , est du lait !)
> Mais , l'Asso. veut quand même qu'il ait sa chance de finir sa vie en famille et elle va se battre pour lui   k: 
> Elle doit rappeler le refuge.


Merci Flo. pour ces explications et bravo à toutes pour vos démarches pour sauver Gabin

----------


## leacamille

Je tiens à vous remercier, toutes et tous, pour l'intéret que vous portez à Gabin.
C'est énorme!
S'il savait tout ce qui se passe en ce moment pour lui...
Vraiment merci.

----------


## leacamille

bonjour à tous,
je viens prendre des nouvelles de gabin...
est ce que des bénévoles l'ont vu ce week-end? comment va t-il?
il me tarde d'être mercredi!
quand il sera à la maison je vous enverrai des photos...

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonjour,
Nous sommes les adoptants de Gabin : en principe, il doit arriver à la maison dimanche prochain après un périble entre Carcassonne et Tumbrel - dès que possible, nous mettrons des photos de son arrivée à la maison -  
Merci à tous ceux et toutes celles qui ont participé au sauvetage de Gabin
Nous vous tiendrons au courant bien sûr de son "installation" dans sa nouvelle maison
Eric Véro et Taïga

----------


## tysha

J'ai eut une "urgence chiots" samedi, je n'ai pas pu aller le voir personnellement mais j'ai demandé à mes collègues qui m'ont dit que tout allait bien.

----------


## leacamille

Si tout va bien, alors tant mieux.
Mais ça ira encore mieux quand il sera chez lui.

----------


## anniec

Gabin sort toujours demain ?

 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## leacamille

Normalement oui!
Il me tarde qu'il arrive...

----------


## dadatsun

des nouvelles ????

----------


## leacamille

Gabin est bien arrivé!
Il est craintif, et dans un triste état.
Je l'emmène demain chez le véto pour savoir ce qu'il en est exactement et ce que nous pouvons faire.
Je l'aurai bien lavé (il sent très fort), mais je préfère le laisser tranquille, il est assez perturbé comme ça.
Je vous tiens au courant et vous envoie des photos plus tard.

----------


## Zénitude

Très bonne nouvelle, nous attendons des photos avec impatience

----------


## leacamille

Des nouvelles de Gabin:
Il a vu le véto tout à l'heure, c'est assez encourageant!
Conjontivite purulente, otite, pas de maladie de peau ni de tumeur aux testicules.
Quand tout ça aura été soigné, qu'il aura été vermifugé, lavé, et réalimenté comme il faut (beaucoup de protéines), il devrait déjà aller beaucoup mieux.
Il faudra toute fois faire des examens sanguin par la suite, et surveiller les grosseurs sur le ventre.

Il va s'en sortir, évidemment, il est vieux, mais pas foutu!

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## aurlie

Gabin est adopté ?

----------


## leacamille

Gabin va rejoindre ses maitres dimanche.

----------


## Zénitude

Super !     :Embarrassment: k:  Les adoptants se trouvent où, au juste ? 
On a une idée de son âge finalement ? Une nouvelle petite photo ?
Il est arrivé avec "Chance", qui elle, n'en a pas eu... Au moins un de sauvé.

----------


## anniec

Super !

Merci pour Gabin    ::   ::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

euh ...a t on besoin de moi ao pas pr le covoit??

merci

----------


## leacamille

Dadatsun je t'avais répondu sur le post du co-voit, je te remercie, j'emmènerai Gabin demain matin à Niort.

Gabin va aller vivre dans l'Oise, il aurait environ 10 ans.
Ses yeux commencent à aller mieux.
Je mets des photos des que je peux, je passe beaucoup de temps avec lui, c'est plus agréable que l'ordinateur...

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonjour à tous
Ca y est, gabin est arrivé dans sa nouvelle famille - il y a un gros travail à faire avec lui pour qu'il reprenne confiance dans l'être humain - il est assez craintif et sursaute à chaque fois qu'on le caresse
mais on va y arriver avec du temps et de la patience - le plus urgent est qu'il reprenne du poids il est vraimant maigre - il mange bien, dort bien 

Hier soir, il a trouvé sa place : la banquette    ::  


et il a bien dormi cette nuit
on vous donnera de ses nouvelles
bonne journée

----------


## sammy33

Merci beaucoup de l' avoir accueilli et de le chouchouter. Effectivement, cela fait plaisir d' avoir de ses nouvelles.

----------


## leacamille

Et merci à toutes les personnes qui se sont intéressées à lui, il en vaut vraiment le coup!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

c'était hier soir, lors de la rencontre entre les deux toutous   ::  

aujourd'hui il fait beau et il est heureux dehors, il court, il joue avec Taïga, il revit quoi - mais il a encore une appréhension vis à vis de l'homme - bien qu'il commence à prendre dans ma main (fromage ou autre), il reste craintif et sursaute quand on le caresse

Ils étaient tous les deux au fond du jardin, je siffle et hop, y'a les deux qui arrivent ensemble : ça promet !!

----------


## dadatsun

oh .... son pauvre petit corps paraît tant avoir souffert... toutes ces grosseurs ... pauvre ti bonhomme ...   ::  

les vieux chiens de chasse sont très méfiants vs l homme ... ils n ont souvent eu de contact avec la main que pr s "en prendre une "....  :grrr: 

mais ils sont avenants et sociables donc en peu de temps , et avec de l amour, ils s approchent et viennent chercher ce qu ils aiment : les câlins et les papouilles !!!!!

il faut voir comme angel les apprécient ! !  

 bcp d amour à ce joli coeur ! longue vie à lui  et à son copain dans sa nouvelle famille !     ::

----------


## Zénitude

Bravo à Ericverotaiga pour cette adoption    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## flo.

:Embarrassment: k:  Merci beaucoup veroerictaiga (Gabin ?),   ::   d'avoir adopté ce vieux toutou !   ::  
Je suis très heureuse pour lui et je viens d'envoyer de ses nouvelles aux bénévoles....c'est très émouvant de savoir qu'il va pouvoir se poser dans une famille et vivre sa fin de vie dans la chaleur d'un foyer !
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## séveryne

Une si belle adoption comme on ailme en voir    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir,
je suis content moi aussi déjà cette nuit il on échangé leur coussin avec Taïga et Gabin est venu se coucher à coté de moi,
et souvent la nuit quand je suis reveillé je caresse Taïga et j'ai eu la surprise de caresser Gabin et il n'a pas sursauté !!
ce matin il avait réintégré son coussin et quand je suis venu dire au revoir ce matin, il dormait, il a ouvert un oeil, s'est étiré
a baillé et s'est rendormi !!
et se soir quand je suis rentré de travailler j'ai entendu ça voix    ::    grave    ::   , il me suis partout je suis super content
même il se fait soigner que part moi   :ange2: 
Bonne soiré et encore merci à vous tous pour ce que vous avez fait pour Gabin et ce que vous faites pour tous les Animaux,
je pensais pas que ça pouvait exister !!
eric de EricVeroTaïgaGabin.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Photo prise après deux heures de jeux dehors cette après midi 



Gabin et Taïga viennent de manger : Gabin ronfle (fort    ::   ) devant la télé sur son tapis et Taïga est sur la banquette dans le bureau

----------


## flo.

Quel bonheur   :amour4:   de les voir tous les deux !!!
Alors va -t-il aller voir le véto pour savoir ce qu'il a au juste ?
D'après le véto de la spa il aurait un cancer des testicules ?  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## sammy33

et un  spécial à TAÏGA pour l'accueil qu 'elle a réservéà GABIN.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Quel bonheur   :amour4:   de les voir tous les deux !!!
> Alors va -t-il aller voir le véto pour savoir ce qu'il a au juste ?
> D'après le véto de la spa il aurait un cancer des testicules ?  :hein2:  :hein2:


Ci-dessous le compte rendu de sa visite chez le vétérinaire à Oléron

Des nouvelles de Gabin:
Il a vu le véto tout à l'heure, c'est assez encourageant!
Conjontivite purulente, otite, pas de maladie de peau ni de tumeur aux testicules.
Quand tout ça aura été soigné, qu'il aura été vermifugé, lavé, et réalimenté comme il faut (beaucoup de protéines), il devrait déjà aller beaucoup mieux.
Il faudra toute fois faire des examens sanguin par la suite, et surveiller les grosseurs sur le ventre.

----------


## anniec

Bravo et merci pour Gabin   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## leacamille

Tu vois Flo. ça a été compliqué au départ, mais on a réussit à le sortir de là.
tout est bien qui fini bien!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir à tous
Gabin se fait parfaitement à sa nouvelle vie - sa copine Taïga lui montre plein de chose (surtout celles qu'il a droit de faire    ::   )
Quel plaisir de le voir remuer la queue quand on arrive le soir, même s'il reste sur la défensive pour la caresse, bien que le matin, quand il est encore dans son "lit", on n'hésite pas à lui faire des papouilles et des bisous sur la truffe
Cette après midi, éric a passé au moins une heure à le caresser, gratouiller, papuiller et il aime ça
Gabin aime beaucoup une invention qui s'appelle le LAVE VAISSELLE : y'a plein d'odeur dans cette boîte, on n'a pas le droit d'y mettre la truffe, mais qu'est-ce que ça sent bon !!
la poubelle aussi d'ailleurs   :non: 
Bon il y a encore quelques pipis à l'intérieur, mais on ne désespère pas de lui faire passer ce vice    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sammy33

Sympa de le prendre avec patience et bonne humeur    ::

----------


## anniec

Gabin va très vite se sentir chez lui, et l'exemple de sa copine lui est très utile.

Merci pour votre patience et votre amour   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir

Pour la suite des aventures de Gabin :

http://a-cors-et-a-cris.bestoforum.net/ ... fin-la-vie
A bientôt

----------


## sammy33

je ne suis pas inscrite sur ce forum...nous comptons sur vous pour avoir des nouvelles de temps en temps.   ::

----------


## gabgar

dommage il faut être inscrit ...

----------


## ninon

> dommage il faut être inscrit


Oui ,c'est franchement dommage !

----------


## vmmiss

merci pour ce gentil papy   :amour:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bon, il a passé toute la journée avec Eric, sans le lacher d'une semelle !!!! Eric l'a gratouillé pendant près d'une heure et Gabin s'est laissé faire - il regarde toujours ce que fait Taïga avant de se lancer (si ça fâche je fais pas, sinon je me lance ...) - maintenant, il court sans problème - et quel plaisir de le voir remuer la queue quand on rentre le soir!
Il vient vers nous mais a toujours l'appréhension de la caresse -
il aime regarder ce qu'il y a dans la poubelle  
Gabin est une crème, il se laisse soigner sans problème - nous avons prévu de l'emmener chez le véto début avril pour la prise de sang et un nouveau bilan 

ps : Gabin a définitivement adopté la banquette !!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ne pouvant pas rentrer tous les midis, il va falloir que Gabin passe à deux repas par jour au lieu de trois - on commence à augmenter les rations du matin : 220 grs au lieu de 200 et rduction de celle du midi 160grs au lieu de 200 - il a toujours faim il essaie de "piquer" la gamelle de Taîga qui le laisse faire d'ailleurs - alors je fâche
Il commence à répondre à "Gabin"
samedi matin, on va à la pesée chez le vétérinaire comme ça on pourra contrôler sa prise de poids 
Ce soir il a eu droit à deux cachets d'ultra levure et
ses yeux vont beaucoup mieux, surtout le droit - il y a encore du blanc dans le gauche, mais moins que dimanche - il a encore quelques jours de traitement.
Pour les oreilles il se secoue moins la tête, mais vu la longueur, pas évident d'aller voir dedans  
par contre il se lèche énormément les pattes et se gratte beaucoup - il lui arrive de marcher sur trois pattes : sa patte arrière droite doit lui faire mal de temps en temps, parce qu'il l'a lève et marche comme ça la patte en l'air !
dès qu'il peut, il va sur la banquette pour dormir
il dort très bien la nuit, ronfle toujours autant, monte et descend l'escalier avec moins d'appréhension, se laisse soigner sans rien dire, nous suit partout, surtout éric - moi je suis la "mauvaise", celle qui soigne, qui râle, qui fâche, qui gronde, mais qui papouille quand même le matin au saut du lit et qui fait des bisous sur la truffe  - ce qui ne l'empêche pas de remuer la queue quand je rentre le soir !
- bref, la confiance commence à pointer son nez !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Vous aurez des nouvelles régulièrement de Gabin

----------


## sammy33

Ahhhhhh!!!!

----------


## flo.

::   merci pour tous ces détails , je fais régulièrement un copié/collé , pour les bénévoles    ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Chaque petit coin est propice à la sieste


à peine levés, déjà recouchés


petit coup d'oeil sur la table
 

Sieste au soleil


Vas-y, dors, je surveille !

----------


## flo.

Ah ! Les photos , trop chouettes    :Embarrassment: k: 
J'adore la dernière    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Petite roulade dans l'herbe fraichement coupée
ah que je suis bien !!!

----------


## sammy33

Et d'avoir les yeux propres, il est plus expressif.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Tu vois je te l'avais bien dit : on est bien ici    :banane:

----------


## vmmiss

quel bonheur   :amour:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Oui que du bonheur,   :Embarrassment: k: 
les gens qui l'ont lachement abandonné (   ::   ) ne savent pas ce qu'ils ratent !!
eric

----------


## gabgar

merci pour ces très bonnes nouvelles et ses merveilleuses photos !!!!

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## anniec

Génial !

Merci pour le bonheur que vous donnez à Gabin    :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Nous venons de faire une grande promenade d'1h
et Gabin est impressionnant il marche au pied du coté gauche, son instinct de chasseur reprend le dessus, il devait être un trés bon chasseur, il a trouvé des traces et la nous avons vu qu'il était dans son élément.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin revient de la pésée chez le vétérinaire : 29 kgs
Comme on ne sait pes le poids qu'il faisait quand il a été trouvé, on va aller régulièrement chez le véto pour contrôler sa prise de poids
Le véto à trouver que Gabin avait une bonne tête    ::  
bonne journée

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

De retour d'une balade de près d'une heure - j'en connais deux qui vont bien dormir cette nuit   ::  
En plus, Gabin s'entend  bien avec tous les chiens du coin

----------


## gabgar

> De retour d'une balade de près d'une heure - j'en connais deux qui vont bien dormir cette nuit   
> En plus, Gabin s'entend  bien avec tous les chiens du coin


super ça !

merci pour les nouvelles
bon dimanche à vous tous

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Dans l'après midi, éric était assis sur la banquette et Gabin tournait autour en remuant la queue : il est évident qu'il aurait aimé monter à côté de lui mais sa méfiance l'en a empéché ! on va y arriver : il est joyeux comme chien, dès que l'un de nous disparait de son champs de vision, y'a avis de recherche - il regarde partout - tout à l'heure éric est sorti et Gabin l'a vu à travers la fenêtre et s'est mis à pleurer - mais il a compris qu'il fallait sortir et hop, terminés les pleurs, content d'avoir retrouvé son maître

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   que du bonheur ce post  ::   :merci:  d avoir ouvert votre porte a un loulou en" mauvais etat de marche " mais qui a mon avis va vite rettrouver toute son energie   :Embarrassment: k: 
taiga t es top    :Embarrassment: k:  :merci:  d avoir accueilli le longues noreilles comme un vieux frere   :calinou:  :calinou:

----------


## anniec

Qual bonheur !   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Petite sieste entre amis   :amour3: 


Vas-y, je surveille !


C'est une erreur judiciaire: c'est pas nous !! on dormait monsieur l'agent !  :eyebrows: 


Pas moyen de se gratter tranquille - j'étais pourtant bien caché !

----------


## gabgar

:amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## Zénitude

Je me demande comment vivait ce pépère, avant...En attendant, il apprécie sa nouvelle vie ! Et c'est super que Taiga l'ait accepté du premier coup ! Adoption réussie. Sait-on finalement quel âge il a ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

pour le moment, aucune idée de l'âge réel de Gabin - je poserais la question au vétérinaire vendredi lors de sa visite

----------


## anniec

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## leacamille

Mon véto pense 10 ou 11 ans...
Il est beau mon bébé, ses yeux ont l'air d'aller mieux.
Il n'est pas resté longtemps à la maison, mais il me manque beaucoup!    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon des nouvelles de gabin - tout d'abord, à la dernière pesée, il fait 30 kgs, tout en ayant encore la diarrhée - il est de nouveau sous antibiotiques (+ Ultradiar + smecta + antispasmodiques) un peu plus forts que les derniers, qui vont traiter les intestins et la peau (pour les gratouilles) - ses oreilles vont bien et on continue le traitement pour ses yeux 
Ensuite la vétérinaire l'a trouvé en bonne forme mais n'a pas pu lui donner d'âge 
Elle n'a rien trouvé de plus que le véto de Vanessa et il aura uneprise de sang dans un mois - on attend que la diarrhée soit passée et qu'il est repris un peut de poids

----------


## leacamille

Véro, a la maison aussi il avait la chi.....
Tu lui fais pas cuire un peu de riz pour mélanger aux croquettes?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

c'est ce que j'avais fait pour Taïga et le vétérinaire m'a dit que le riz n'avait pas les mêmes propriétés chez le chien que chez l'humain !
Pour l'instant, la véto pense à une petite infection du système digestif - après sa séance de 10 jours d'antibiotiques, on verra bien s'il faut lui acheter des croquettes spéciales!
il est à la diète jusqu'à demain soir et je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine, donc je vais surveiller

----------


## flo.

:Embarrassment: k:   Donc, c'est quand même pas grand chose son état de santé, comparé à ce qu'avez dit le véto du refuge    ::  
Gabin est dans cet état ,  parce que ses anciens propriétaires ne s'étaient jamais occupés de lui   :cartonrouge:   et vieillissant....
Heureusement qu'il est "tombé" sur l'Asso des Saint Hubert et vous pour le soigner et prendre soin de lui    ::  


 ::   Pour toutes ces photos , on ne s'en lasse pas !   :amour3:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Aujourd'hui, nettoyage de "printemps" pour Gabin : nettoyage des yeux (normal, on continue le traitement a dit le véto), premier nettoyage des oreilles avec l'Otifree - bon il se laisse faire, mais il a été surpris : en effet, il faut mettre le produit (c'est froid) dans l'oreille, mettre un coton et masser ! 
Ensuite brossage à rebrousse poil pour ensuite appliquer le shampoing sec spécial "séborhée" - ben je comprend pourquoi il se gratte le pépère : au passage de la brosse, des tas de "pellicules" jaunâtres sont sortis de son poil et plus encore au niveau de l'arrière train et ça devait lui faire du bien, parce que sa tête était posée dans la main d'éric qui me disait qu'elle était lourde  :Big Grin:  - donc pulvérisation du shampoing sec et ensuite nettoyage du bidou avec un autre shampoing bactéricide et fongicide - et après deux jours de diète, ce soir une gamelle, toujours accompagnée d'huile (olive ou colza, on varie les plaisirs)
ce matin au moment du reveil Taïga vient me faire un petit bisou et Gabin est venu me poser sa truffe sur le nez : y'a du progrès - en plus il monte et descend les escaliers tout seul et va faire son petit tour dans les chambres

----------


## Zénitude

Quelle chance il a eue ce Gabin, d'être tombé sur des gens comme vous !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

C'est sûr, Gabin a eu de la chance, mais pour combien d'autres qui n'ont pas eu le temps d'avoir un peu de bonheur !!
On ne sait pas combien de temps il reste à Gabin, mais on veut lui donner le maximum de confort et d'amour - et ça commence par les soins ! en plus il est adorable il se laisse faire c'est ro*al
Quand je cuisine, il est à côté de moi, dès fois que j'ai les mains qui tremblent et que je lâche du "comestible"
En plus, y'a pas besoin de lui apprendre la propreté, il ne fait pas de bétises, tout est pour le mieux - je pense qu'on est tombé sur le bon numéro    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

on vient de lui mettre de la crème "N...a" sur ces cals et il sent  bon maintenant    ::

----------


## astings

Bravo, bises au loulou   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Véro, a la maison aussi il avait la chi.....
> Tu lui fais pas cuire un peu de riz pour mélanger aux croquettes?


En fait, en plus des antibiotiques et du smecta, on en a profité pour lui changer de croquette et il n'a plus plus de diarrhée - ce sont encore des croquettes à 26 % de protéines, mais il y a du riz et des légumes en plus de la viande   ::  

http://www.facebook.com/?closeTheater=1#!/

là il y a une vidéo de Gabin qui joue - il manque le son mais on voit qu'il est heureux

----------


## anniec

> on vient de lui mettre de la crème "N...a" sur ces cals et il sent  bon maintenant


Sur les escarres et les cals, l'idéal est de mettre du beurre de karité : ça sent moins bon que la crême N..a mais efficacité garantie ! (et pas du tout dangereux si Gabin se lèche)

Merci de si bien vous occuper du beau Gabin   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## flo.

Pourquoi , je ne vois pas la vidéo ?   ::  

Sinon, enfin Gabin sent bon    ::    !!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

en fait je ne sais pas mettre des vidéos en ligne sur les sites    ::    - donc il faut aller sur facebook et dans mon profil il y a la vidéo de Gabin    ::  
bonne journée

----------


## sammy33

Si la vidéo est logée sur youtube ou dailymotion, il suffit de copier le lien de la video  ( dans la barre d'adresse pendant que vous la visualisez),  d'ouvrir cette icône   et d' y  coller le lien.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Si la vidéo est logée sur youtube ou dailymotion, il suffit de copier le lien de la video  ( dans la barre d'adresse pendant que vous la visualisez),  d'ouvrir cette icône   et d' y  coller le lien.


heu la vidéo est logée sur mon ordi   ::  
il faut la mettre sur  youtube ou dailymotion ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Nous avons mis en place le système de "balade" tous les soirs (sauf quand il pleut   :Big Grin:  ) - donc voici Gabin, au moment de notre repas, qui essaie de lutter contre le sommeil, mais ne veut pas manquer quelque chose à table !!!

et il a eu raison, il a eu droit au fond de yaourt

et il met tout son coeur - je vous parle pas de l'état de mon pantalon avec la bave  :Big Grin:

----------


## sammy33

j' adore l'air concentré sur la 1ère photo avec le pot de yaourt.

Je n' avais pas été prévenue de la question. Oui, il faut s' inscrire sur dailymotion ou sur youtube .Le faire en ayant plus d' une heure devant soi car le chargement de la video est un peu long.

----------


## Chinooka

Que du bonheur pour Gabin    ::    Quand on voit les premières photos au refuge et les photos actuelles, je trouve qu'il a déjà rajeuni   :amour4: 

Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise    ::    mais lui a-t-on fait le test de la leishmaniose ? parce que sur les photos au refuge, il me fait fort penser à Hubert (bleu de Gascogne) qui avait la leishmaniose mais qui a été très bien soigné et qui a tout à fait rajeuni lui aussi ! Je suis peut-être trop branchée sur cette maladie (qui se soigne très bien) à cause de ma petite dernière, adoptée il y a deux semaine, d'ailleurs j'attends les résultats du test très prochainement    ::  

Je vous souhaite plein de bonheur à tous les quatre   :amour:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

nous avons prévu de lui faire faire une prise de sang à la prochaine visie chez le véto, je pense à la fin du mois
Mais lors de notre dernière visite, le véto n'a pas parlé de cette maladie et a simplement constaté qu'il était vieux !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Arrêt du smecta et pas de diarrhée ! on va tester demain et ce week end et on verra bien si c'est fini ! de même, on a arrêté aussi le produit pour les yeux et y'a plus rien non plus de ce côté là - le seul "souci" qui persiste, c'est le léchage à fond, matin, midi, soir et nuit aussi (sauf si on l'emmène en balade = tellement fatigué, pas le courage de se lécher )

----------


## sammy33

Trés bonne nouvelle pour les yeux.  Il se lèche quelle partie du corps?
Et plus de gratouilles ?

----------


## Zénitude

Ah ! le mien se lèche tout le temps aussi. Et il lèche également son tapis toute la journée. Parfois, il faut le gronder pour qu'il arrête (c'est pénible !!). Dans son cas, c'est nerveux.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin essaie de se lécher partout (même la nuit pendant son sommeil), avec une préférence quand même pour ses attributs    ::  
sinon, il se gratte beaucoup le ventre et derrière les pattes, mais j'ai un shampoing sec  antiseptique qui diminue quand même sa "gratouille" et on lui fait un autre shampoing sec pour excès de sébum : au brossage, une quantité astronomique de pellicules jaunâtres est tombée, mais depuis le traitement au shampoing, ça a beaucoup diminué 
Je traite au fur et à mesure les bobos (cicatril, éosine, nettoyage à l'eau oxygénée) et ça commence à cicatriser    ::  
Le poil est de nouveau brillant et il sent bon    :Embarrassment: k:   ( il pète toujours mais moins qu'avant et ça pue autant     ::   )

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour ce portrait son et lumière (et odeur)    ::   ::

----------


## sammy33

. ça, il me l' a évité !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir à tous
Aujourd'hui, première douche de Gabin : eh ben, c'est du gâteau - il est entré sans problème dans la douche, le lavage/rinçage/"essorage" s'est très bien passé - par contre, le "jus" étais bien sombre - maintenant, il sent l'abricot et il a le poil qui brille (et il se gratte beaucoup moins !)

en plus, son poil est soyeux et a du "volume"

Ce week, ma soeur est venue à la maison - elle était avec nous quand nous sommes allés le chercher chez Michèle et elle a trouvé qu'il avait beaucoup changé : physiquement car il a pris un peu de "rondeur" et beaucoup dans son comportement : il vient vers l'humain (surtout quand l'humain à les mains dans ses poches !!) - ce qui n'empêche pas une séance "gratouilles" avec maman   :Big Grin:  

Petit moment intime avec ma soeur : eh tata, j'ai un secret      ::  
heu tata,  je préfère ce que tu as dans l'assiette    :bave:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

J'oubliai : Gabin joue !! si si la preuve

----------


## vmmiss

très touchant ce pépère   :amour:   merci pour tout ce bonheur

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voilà unejolie photo de Gabin

----------


## Chinooka

Le papy devait avoir une sacrée couche de poussière parce que maintenant son poil est superbe    ::  

C'est vrai qu'il est attendrissant et il vit une nouvelle naissance mais dans le bonheur cette fois   ::

----------


## sammy33

Waouh !!      Il a mis sa tenue de soirée !!!  
Merci    ::

----------


## flo.

Merci pour ces photos   :amour3: 
Il est vrai qu'il avait besoin d'être lavé (peut-être que c'est la première fois de sa vie qu'on le shampooine !   ::   ),en tout cas on voit une sacrée différence un poil plus noir et bien plus luisant !
Gabin , tu deviens de plus en plus beau   :amour3: 
De plus tu aimes jouer....dans cette famille tu renais    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

que de chemin parcouru depuis trois semaines !!!
et je pense que notre toutoune Taïga y est pour beaucoup aussi !
nous prenons notre temps avec lui 
à partir de demain, ils vont être tous les deux tout seul toute la journée -   ::  
mais Gabin a eu le temps de prendre ses repères à la maison et tout se passera bien
je vous tiendrais au courant    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## anniec

La transformation du beau Gabin est spectaculaire   :amour3: 

Merci de ce que vous faites pour lui   :bisous2:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> La transformation du beau Gabin est spectaculaire   :amour3: 
> 
> Merci de ce que vous faites pour lui   :bisous2:



Merci Anniec,
mais c'est complétement naturel, Gabin est tellement agréable et facile à vivre   :ange2: 
nous sommes vraiment content qu'il vive avec nous, et que nous aurions bien voulu
le connaitre avant, pour lui donner un autre passé et un présent rempli de caresses et d'affection.  :calinou: 
Pourvu qu'il vive encore longtemps  :mouchoir: 
eric

----------


## anniec

> Pourvu qu'il vive encore longtemps  :mouchoir:


Je vous le souhaite de tout coeur, Eric. 
Mais, que cela dure encore 5 mois ou 5 ans, chaque jour que Gabin passe chez vous dans le bonheur est une victoire sur son passé, et c'est ce qui importe.    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir
Donc les journé se passent bien, puisqu'aucune bétise n'est trouvée le soir au retour du boulot 
Le bonheur est de voir Gabin tortillant des "fesses", tellement il remue la queue - il est content de nous voir le soir et sa voix grave en prime accompagne sa démonstration
Bref que du bonheur

----------


## anniec

Gabin est sage, génial ! 
 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

> Donc les journé se passent bien, puisqu'aucune bétise n'est trouvée le soir au retour du boulot


Vous en avez de la chance !!!! Je vais vous envoyer une des miennes en stage   :lol2:    C'est aussi une longues z'oreilles, une diablesse à la tête d'ange

----------


## flo.

::   Gabin grâce à tes maîtres nous savons que tu es un chien épatant   :amour: 
 L'amour qu'ils te donnent tu le leur rend bien    :Embarrassment: k: 
Que la vie est belle avec Taïga aussi , profites en bien !!!   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

chinooka pas scarlett   tu veux faire peur aux futurs adoptants de longues noreilles ou alors c est toi qui donne le mauvais exemple a tes loulous , c est une piste a creuser , tel maitre tel chien  
moi j adore les photos ou gabin cause avec sa tatie , il doit halluciner pépere de tant d attentions  trop bien

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

alors, de retour de la pesée chez le vétérinaire : aujourd'hui Gabin pèse 30,350 kgs (admirez la précision     ::    ) - lors de sa première pesée, son poids était de 28,850 kgs environ - je pense que la maison est bonne   :lol:  (je pense plutôt que la prise de poids est due à l'arrêt de la diahrrée !!)
Dimanche, celà fera 4 semaines que Gabin est à la maison - le temps passe vite -

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonjour
Au réveil, Gabin est monté sur le lit pour son "calin" - Taïga était déjà en place, et il a du se dire pourquoi pas moi   ::  
Ce matin, on a fait un "gros" nettoyage : les oreilles, les yeux, les petites plaies qui restent, un shampoing sec et la crème sur les cals !!! ensuite, un petit calin et un biscuit    ::  
Ce midi, très intéressé par mon assiette (tomates farcies!!) je lui ai dit un NON fort - et bien môsieur râle - j'ai eu droit à un mini grognement de désabrobation !
Mais il est adorable, il vient chercher éric pour jouer : le jeu consiste ce qu'on lui court  après et il s'en va en tortillant des fesses et en remuant, tout en aboyant !   ::  
Bref, il devient de plus en plus relax et c'est un amour de chien -

----------


## flo.

ADORABLE    ::   AUTANT VOUS QUE LUI    ::   ET ELLE    ::  

Que du bonheur de vous lire ! Je l'imagine    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il évolue vite et bien    ::  

Demain ça fera aussi quatre semaines qu'Aladine (bleue de Gascogne) est arrivée chez moi mais elle est encore fort craintive même si je vois de petits progrès, mais elle a vécu deux ans à l'état sauvage, il faudra encore beaucoup de temps pour elle    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Il évolue vite et bien    
> 
> Demain ça fera aussi quatre semaines qu'Aladine (bleue de Gascogne) est arrivée chez moi mais elle est encore fort craintive même si je vois de petits progrès, mais elle a vécu deux ans à l'état sauvage, il faudra encore beaucoup de temps pour elle


Oui c'est beaucoup de travail - nous sommes à plein temps avec Gabin et Taïga nous aide beaucoup - il copie ce qu'elle fait, donc l'évolution est plus rapide - mais on ne sait pas combien de temps Gabin est resté dans la montagne - il a gardé l'instinct de faire les poubelles, il adore le pain et je ne laisse rien à porter de sa truffe, car il serait bien capable de voler à manger - il sait que c'est moi qui fait la cuisine, donc il est toujours à coté de moi au moment de faire le repas   :ange2: 
En plus on va faire une grande promenade tous les soirs (heu pour l'instant on est motivé, parce qu'il fait beau !!!   ::   )
on s'occupe de lui, dès qu'on peut, on le papouille,on le gratouille, on le bizouille, bref, on est souvent avec lui et puis on lui parle   :hein:   et py lui aussi, il nous cause  :lol: 
et il ne quitte pas d'un pouce sa copine Taïga : elle se couche, il s'assoit à côté d'elle - quand elle est sur la banquette, il vient se coller à elle - 
on voit bien qu'il est plus détendu, il adopte des poses pour dormir vraiment en mode "relax" et depuis deux trois jours, il s'étireet fait le dos rond, ou bien il fait sa prière : il tend ses pattes à l'avant et il a les fesses en l'air  :lol:

----------


## vidau fabienne

une petite question c est quoi comme marque taiga ,  
 je retrouve le corps de reda le porcelaine de mon ex beau  pere , la tete du labrador , la couleur avec les taches  orangées un peu de l epagneul , ou d une race de braque ou pointer  ( me semble t il )
trop cool que gabin se soit attaché a elle 
gabin    j adore ce nom il lui va trop bien , jean gabin faisait aussi un peu brut de decoffrage aussi  je trouve ,

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> une petite question c est quoi comme marque taiga ,  
>  je retrouve le corps de reda le porcelaine de mon ex beau  pere , la tete du labrador , la couleur avec les taches  orangées un peu de l epagneul , ou d une race de braque ou pointer  ( me semble t il )
> trop cool que gabin se soit attaché a elle 
> gabin    j adore ce nom il lui va trop bien , jean gabin faisait aussi un peu brut de decoffrage aussi  je trouve ,


Taïga est un mélange dont on ne connait pas les proportions : le père, sûre à 100 %, était un golden retreiver - pour la maman, y'a du labrador, du berger allemand et certainement de l'épagneul (au vu des taches) et peut être d'autres races encore !!   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah oui je voyais bien un peu du porcelaine moi vu sa carrure quoique certains labradors sont tres costauds , elle a un faux air de la mamy caline  partie chez astor avec papy rambo   ,

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Des nouvelles de Gabin : tout va pour le mieux - il y a encore des cochonneries dans les yeux, mais on gère au quotifdien et ça va bien - pour les petits bobos, il a la peau tellement sèche qu'elle craque - donc crème et mardi j'achèterai de la vaseline pour graisser tout ça
j'ai vu avec le vétérinaire pour qu'il soit payer directement par l'association, sans que ça passe par moi ! une bonne chose - nous y allons dans 15 jours pour la vaccination et la prise de sang - je vais essayer de négocier les prix mais c'est pas gagné
Gabin supporte les pipettes anti parasitaires - poubelle le collier antipuces jaune fluo  

Les inséparables :


Petite pause sous un arbre

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et py chuis bô maintenant :




repos après la balade :



et ma copine :

----------


## flo.

Ah ! Super photos ; quand Gabin dort : il dort    ::    imperturbable ? On a bien l'impression qu'il n'est plus craintif    ::  
Il est très beau assis à côté de la cheminée , on voit bien son beau poil    :Embarrassment: k: 
Caresses à Gabin , sans oublier sa copine Taïga , je pense qu'elle y est pour beaucoup....à le rendre aussi bien dans ses papattes    :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Le Saint Hubert me fait toujours penser à une pub pour un institut de beauté dans les pages jaunes de l'annuaire à l'époque : la tête d'un Saint Hubert qui avait les peaux qui pendaient particulièrement et il était écrit : "n'attendez pas d'en être là pour venir chez nous"    ::  

Il est vraiment beau Gabin   :amour3:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Pour info
Gabin avant :



et Gabin aujourd'hui :

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Je trouve qu'il ressemble de plus en plus à un pharaon   ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai, déjà il a les mêmes longues oreilles    ::

----------


## vmmiss

:amour:

----------


## anniec

Quel contraste !

Bravo, Gabin est superbe, et sa copine est très mignone   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoir
nous allons chez le vétérinaire vendredi soir : tout d'abord pour faire le vaccin de Gabin (si le véto est ok) et ensuite pour faire controler sa mamelle : elle a enflé entre hier soir et ce soir - je lui ai fait une compresse alcoolisée chaude. On pense qu'il a du se cogner à cet endroit hier soir quand il est tombé de place à coté de la cheminée en voulant sauter !! il se croit encore jeune ! ah là là !!!! apparemment il ne souffre pas mais ça a beaucoup grossi et c'est chaud ! je suis à la maison demain, donc je vais pouvoir lui refaire des compresses et on verra ce que dira le véto vendredi soir! je vous tiendrai au courant des suites

----------


## sammy33

En suivant ses progrés, on en oubliait pesque qu 'il avait quelques soucis. Merci de bien prendre soin de lui.  :amour:

----------


## anniec

> On pense qu'il a du se cogner à cet endroit hier soir quand il est tombé de place à coté de la cheminée en voulant sauter !!


Gabin se prend pour un jeune homme    ::  
Merci pour lui   :bisous2:

----------


## leacamille

pauvre loulou!
il vit une seconde jeunesse et il y croit a fond, au point de se prendre pour un jeune athlète!
à la maison il s'était écorché cette mamelle en se grattant... mais rien de très grave.
tiens nous au courant véro.

gros poutou à gabin.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin a eu droit à une compresse d'alcool hier 
Et ce matin, la mamelle saignait     ::     - donc pansement (et la mise en place est assez sportive quand on est qu'un pour le faire !  :lol:  ) à la bétadine : deux compresses collées entre elles avec du sparadrap micropore et le tout, enroulé autour de la mamelle concernée et  collé aussi sur la peau !!
Bon le pansement n'a tenu que deux heures - ce soir, avant la balade, on a refait un pansement (pour éviter les "cochonneries" qui trainent dans les grandes herbes)
Pour éric, ça a dégonflé par rapport à hier soir : tant mieux ! on va voir le véto demain soir et on lui montrera !
 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca  c est un coup a louper sa sélection aux jeux olympiques au saut en hauteur , , va falloir prendre un peu de doping pour assurer pépere ,
en espérant tres fort qu il n y ait  rien  de grave bien sur , surement un pt hématome qui va se resorber

----------


## tocquyna

::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir à tous
Nous revenons de chez le véto et ce n'est pas terrible pour la mamelle      ::    : le verdict est qu'il faut lui enlever cette grosseur, avec analyse derrière pour savoir si c'est cancéreux ! ! si on lui laisse tel quel, il y aura saignement régulier et risque d'éclatement et d'infection (par des mouches ou autres cochonneries)  
Le vétérinaire nous a fait un devis pour l'opération et il faudra rajouter l'analyse , sachant que le vétérinaire nous fait 10% sur l'opération, qu'il ne nous compte pas la consultation et nous fait le prix coûtant pour l'analyse - donc le montant global de l'opération, remise comprise, s'élève à la somme 159,80 uros, auquel s'ajoute les 51 uros d'analyse
l'opération est à prévoir assez rapidement : nous avons pour l'instant retenu provisoirement la date du 25 mai prochain (je déposerai Gabin le matin à 8h30 et éric le récupèrerai le soir) - je suis en congés le lendemain, donc avec Gabin toute la journée et il ne serait seul que le vendredi matin  puisqu'éric ne travaille pas le vendredi après midi
Nous participons à hauteur de 50  pour son opération 
Pour information, je vais mettre le même texte que ci-dessus sur "A cor et cri" - "SOS Chiens de Chasse" et "Facebook"
Nous avons fait également vacciner Gabin (en primo vaccination) 
Sinon, il a un coeur de "marathonien", c'est à dire que son coeur bat lentement ! Pour son oeil gauche, Gabin n'a pas de larme ! donc sérum physiologique matin et soir, comme on le fait depuis une dizaine de jour ; pour le traitement, ça peut attendre 
Ce soir, le moral est dans les chaussettes        ::

----------


## sammy33

Cancer, on savait que le risque existait. Mais pour l' instant le diagnostic n' est pas posé donc on garde le moral!!! Chez vous, Il a remonté la pente et peut affronter l' opération. Calins à Gabin .

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui  on peut esperer que rien de grave ne soit la nous la pépette de mon copain a été opéré , sang dans les urines , grosseur a l echo etc etc , operation et puis rien , finalement  c etait surement la vessie qui etnt elastique a du faire un pli  donc 330 euros d operation pour rien plus visite echo  90 euros avant , alors meme s il y a une tumeur  elle n est pas forcément maligne  calin au gros

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoir
on va certainement le faire opérer le mercredi 18 Mai - pourquoi attendre !
je vais confirmer au vétérinaire lundi
pour les fonds, on verra au cour de la semaine prochaine
nous participerons à hauteur de 50, normalement, je vois avec des collègues de travail la semaine prochaine pour des "dons"    ::  
voili voilou

PS : le véto a constaté que Gabin avec un beau poil brillant, il n'a pas de soucis de digestion ni de diahrrée, il ne tousse pas, il joue = est-il malade ?? je doute, mais ça peut être vicieux !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elle est bonne ma blague, hein ??



dit pépère, tu nous en donnes de ce que tu manges, hein , dit, dit, dit, hein tu partages !!!

----------


## anniec

Je croise les doigts pour le beau Gabin   :bisous2:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonjour
Rendez vous est pris pour le 18 mai prochain - comme ça gabin sera en pleine forme pour aller à l'AG de l'association du 4 juin !   ::  
voili voilou

Anne ma soeur Anne, ne vois tu rien venir ??  
Je ne vois rien que le soleil qui poudroie, et l'herbe qui verdoie (Barbe Bleue de Perrault)

----------


## flo.

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:   ::   ::   ::   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Ce matin cest le grand jour !!
Gabin avait rendez-vous avec le Docteur à 8h15 - A 8h30 Gabin était sur la table dopération.
Le Docteur ma dit dappeler en fin de matinée pour avoir des nouvelles.
Je ne vous cache pas quil na pas été facile de le laisser à la Clinique !!    ::   :bisous3: 
Si tout ce passe bien je vais le rechercher à partir de 17h
Voila, la journée va être très longue !!    :suspect: 
Éric

----------


## astings

On pense bien à lui et à vous. A ce soir pour les nouvelles.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

DES NOUVELLES DE GABIN

L'opération s'est bien passée - à l'heure actuelle, il est en train de se réveiller - d'après les premières constatations du vétérinaire, ce ne serait pas tumoral - ouf - 
seul constat, Gabin a la peau fragile et la cicatrisation va prendre du temps - donc on va demander au véto s'il y a un moyen de soigner la peau (complément alimentaire ou crème)
y'a plus qu'à le surveiller pour pas qu'il gratte sa plaie (on a l'habitude )

----------


## astings

Ouf !!!! merci pour les nouvelles .
Bonne convalescence au bidou   :bisous3:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Nous voila un peu plus tranquilisés .
Bonne convalescence Gabin  *

----------


## vidau fabienne

a la grosse patate   va yetre beau transformé en lampadaire ikea

----------


## vmmiss

bon rétablissement  :amour:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Alors, il n'y aura pas d'analyse : ce n'est pas une tumeur  - les fils seront à enlever dans 12 jours 
là, Gabin roupille, non, ronfle à fond  
pauvre pépère, le vétérinaire a rasé son bidou, mais vu la quantité de poil, il aurait pu l'épiler avec une pince !!
donc tout va bien - les assistantes du vétérinaires ont dit qu'il était super agréable et très gentil, facile à soigner - une des assistantes l'a trouvé en bonne forme, avec un poil brillant et qu'il n'avait rien à voir avec la première fois qu'elle l'avait vu début Avril
Pour sa peau fine, j'ai acheter des gélules en grande surface : éclat de la peau à base de bourrache et d'onagre    ::  
on va bien voir si ça fonctionne
il a eu droit à 3/4 de gobelet de croquettes ce soir
et non   :non:   il ne ressemblera pas à un lampadaire Ikéa - éric est à la maison pendant toute la convalescence de gabin    ::  
bonne soirée

----------


## sammy33

Quelle heureuse nouvelle porteuse d' espoir pour l' avenir.
Rétablis toi vite GABIN   :amour:  bien entouré.

----------


## flo.

::   de nous avoir informé , Gabin a de la chance si son papounet le garde pendant sa convalescence   :amour: 
 Super , ces nouvelles Gabin va pouvoir être gâté pendant longtemps..............   ::

----------


## leacamille

:applause2: 
bon rétablissement au beau gabin!

----------


## Chinooka

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  :amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les bonnes nouvelles  , pas de lampadaire c est deja bien

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bon voici des photos de Gabin prises hier et aujourd'hui

y'a trop de lumière :


Petit tête à tête 


et côte à côte :


Gabin ? oui c'est moi :


le plus "dur" c'est de lui enfiler le tee shirt - en rentrant ce soir, j'ai coupé les manches, on dirait qu'il à un "marcel"   ::  

j'ai l'air un peu ridicule, non ?

----------


## vmmiss

mais non tu es tout beau   :amour:

----------


## sammy33

Et t'as de beaux yeux, tu sais!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour des gros qui aiment s etaler j ai du mal a comprendre  pourquoi ils veulent a tout prix s esquicher sur le pt carré a coté de la cheminée ,

----------


## anniec

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:  :amour3:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

des nouvelles de Gabin
Je ne sais pas si c'est le fait d'avoir été opéré, toujours est-il que Gabin a une pêche d'enfer !
il court, il saute (un vrai cabri), bref, il n'arrête pas !   ::  
avant, il courait un peu en "crabe", mais maintenant, il court droit    ::   - je pense que son "bobo" devait beaucoup le gêner
les fils lui seront enlévés lundi 30 mai

----------


## anniec

Super nouvelles !

Merci    ::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon alors, les fils ont été retirés ce soir, c'est bien cicatrisé, pas de problème de ce côté là - par contre, Gabin a des problèmes de peau : la vétérinaire a dit qu'il sentait le saucisson   :Big Grin:  - si j'avais senti, j'en aurai pris une tranche !!! 
après prélèvement par coton tige et analyse, il a droit à deux douches par semaine avec un shampoing spécial et selon le résultat, on passera à une douche par semaine
Ce soir, Gabin a le poil qui brille de mille feux et il est tout doux le choubidou

----------


## sammy33

Qu' a indiqué  l' analyse c' est un champignon?, une peau trop sèche??

----------


## vmmiss

contente que papy ait la pêche !! on voit le voir gambader    ::

----------


## flo.

Quand je pense que Gabin  n'a dû jamais être lavé    ::   maintenant il prend sa revanche    ::   ::  
Gros bisous à mon Gabinou   :bisous3:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin a été pesé hier et il est à 31,8 kgs : + 3 kgs depuis qu'il est arrivé - c'est sûr, la maison est bonne    ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin, après la promenade et la gamelle, se fait un petit roupillon à côté de la cheminée :



et ça dort bien ça madame !!



le poste de garde ce matin 



et toujours "collés-serrés"

----------


## vmmiss

:amour:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca lui plait a la grosse patate ce pt banc contre la cheminée trop beau le roupillon   reve plus c est bon t es dans ta maison gros bibou

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Qu' a indiqué  l' analyse c' est un champignon?, une peau trop sèche??


Le véto a parlé d'une levure
Le shampoing prescrit est pour lutter contre les piodermites

----------


## sammy33

ça va peut être favoriser la repousse du poil.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ça repousse à certains endroits et je pense que c'est ça qui le gratte

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin se repose après la douche    ::  


On lui laisse un serviette, le temps qu'il se "réchauffe" un peu et qu'il finisse de sécher


et ça n'a l'air de le gêner d'avoir la serviette sur le dos, vu qu'il ronfle  :lol: 

J'ai trouvé en grande surface des "granulés" contre la chute des poils - on va essayer, on verra bien

----------


## sammy33

:amour:    Il en est toujours à 2 douches par semaine ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voui voui :
Ordonnance du véto : deux douches par semaine puis une fois par semaine quand la peau sentira moins fort !!

Je sais pas trop définir l'odeur moins forte : à la sortie de la douche, il sent toujours bon, et toujours deux jours après    ::  
donc on va le doucher deux fois par semaine jusqu'à fin Juin, ensuite une fois par semaine pendant juillet et août si nécessaire et après une fois par mois

J'ai trouvé un produit en pharmacie qui est anti bactéricide (de la famille des Cetavlon, dermacide etc) et qui coûte moins cher que le produit vétérinaire - j'alterne l'un et l'autre !

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo de si bien vous occuper de Gabin, il est mignon tout emmailloté de rose   :amour4:

----------


## vidau fabienne

et surtout pas touche a son pt coin  surtout pétard le bonhomme , il l a trouvé son pt coin de paradis sur le banc a coté de la cheminée , on dirait un schamallow

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

[attachment=0:r4ee3vf1]262379_2197675262569_1267865415_2629649_220665_n.j  pg[/attachment:r4ee3vf1]

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::  ben quoi il sait ce qu il veut et ou il est bien , ca doit le reconforter "
"il y a toujours un coin qui me rapelle toulou toulouttoutou , mon coin de cheminée et mon pt banc   ::   pas fou le bonhomme   ::   y en a dans le ciboulot   ::

----------


## leacamille

Qu'est ce que t'es beau mon Gabin!

----------


## vmmiss

qu'il est drôle assis comme ça !!  ::

----------


## flo.

C'est qu'il est bien notre Gabin ; l'hiver assis près de la cheminée, l'été assis sur la marche au soleil   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

j'ai oublié de vous dire que Gabin est à nous  ::  
En effet, lors de l'assemblée générale de l'association, les membres ont validé notre demande : nous ne sommes plus famille d'accueil mais les adoptants définitifs de Gabin   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca change pas gd chose pour lui vu qu il a recupéré le meilleur chez vous , " l amour et le bonheur " mais maintenant il porte votre nom ,  ::   ::

----------


## leacamille

bein il restera quand même mon petit chouchou!

----------


## aurlie

Voila une très belle adoption   ::

----------


## Zénitude

super   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmmiss

que du bonheur pour ce gros père qui devient officiellement "votre" gros père  ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

A croire qu'il le sait le bougre !!! il s'affirme et se permet de plus en plus de choses qu'il ne faisait pas avant !! maintenant, il se laisse papouiller - j'arrive à lui faire des calins sans qu'il se sauve : je passe mes bras autour se son cou et lui fait de gros bisous sur sa truffe - Eric a une relation privilégiée avec Gabin : il resté à la maison avec lui quelque temps, c'est le "pépère gamelle" et ils jouent tous les deux ! vraiment on ne regrette pas d'avoir adopté Gabin : c'est la crème des crèmes - et pourtant ça ne fait que 4 mois que Gabin est avec nous !

----------


## flo.

Allez ; ce n'est pas le tout , de nous dire qu'ils jouent ensemble , on  veut des photos   ::  
Vous nous y avez habitués   ::  
Quel merveilleux sauvetage   ::

----------


## leacamille

encore merci à toi flo. et a sammy33 sans qui ce sauvetage n'aurait pu se faire.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Ce matin, mode voyou pour les deux loulous

----------


## vmmiss

rhoo les trombines !!!  ::

----------


## leacamille

bah quoi? c'est les vacances après tout! alors casquette et lunettes indispensables!!!! lol.

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::  l air blasé des 2 tronches a bisous ,  le pt pére doit se dire ou que je suis tombé  ::   ::   ::   , la blonde va t expliquer mon gros , elle est habituée   ::   ::  
euh je crois que ta maman est un peu comme moi   ::   ::  
viewtopic.php?f=136&t=300692&start=90
ma pépette d amour  aussi est tombé chez les fous

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> l air blasé des 2 tronches a bisous ,  le pt pére doit se dire ou que je suis tombé     , la blonde va t expliquer mon gros , elle est habituée    
> euh je crois que ta maman est un peu comme moi    
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/galerie-photo-147/kylie-dite-nini-7829/ma pépette d amour  aussi est tombé chez les fous


encore une pauvre bête malheureuse ça
et on dit que ce sont des chiens dangereux
on oublie un peu vite que le chien le plus "mordeur" , c'est le labrador - mais comme il a un capital sympathie énorme auprès des gens, on ne lui en tient pas rigueur !!!

----------


## flo.

Tu nous a mis en photo une troupe du LOULOUBARD   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voici les dernières photos des loulous

----------


## sammy33

Qu' est ce qu' il brille !!   ::   les bains lui font du bien.
Et quel beau couple. Vous ne connaissez pas votre bonheur d' avoir 2 chiens qui s' entendent.

----------


## flo.

Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  ::  
Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::  les bouilles des gros  , trop beaux 
t as installé le parcours du combattant dans ta chambre ou quoi , pelochon , panier , loulou , traversin ,  ::   ::   ::  quand tu te léves t as deja fait ta gym   ::   ::   ::  tres bon pour les fessiers , le lever de jambes   ::   ::

----------


## leacamille

Moi je connais cette laisse...
Il est beau mon tit Gabin, il donne l'impression d'avoir rajeuni!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  
> Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !


bonjour,
Avons nous accès au site des bénévoles de la SPA ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  
> Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !


bonjour,
Avons nous accès au site des bénévoles de la SPA ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Moi je connais cette laisse...
> Il est beau mon tit Gabin, il donne l'impression d'avoir rajeuni!!!


Nous aussi on a l'impression qu'il rajeunit et en plus il devient calin : il se laisse papouiller et bizouiller - une crème
on l'aime très fort notre gabin et on ne regrette rien

----------


## flo.

[quote=EricVéroTaïgaGabin]


> Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  
> Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !


bonjour,
Avons nous accès au site des bénévoles de la SPA ?
Merci d'avance[/quote:16xqmo0o]
_______________
 Je pense que non ! 
Mais , vous pouvez mettre sur le site Facebook SPA de Carcassonne !  ::  


(Les bénévoles ont été ravi de revoir Gabin   ::  )

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

[quote=flo.][quote="EricVéroTaïgaGabin":f9u9qw52]


> Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  
> Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !


bonjour,
Avons nous accès au site des bénévoles de la SPA ?
Merci d'avance[/quote:f9u9qw52]
_______________
 Je pense que non ! 
Mais , vous pouvez mettre sur le site Facebook SPA de Carcassonne !  ::  

ça c'est fait ! et depuis longtemps - pour montrer que les vieux ont aussi de la chance   ::  


(Les bénévoles ont été ravi de revoir Gabin   ::  )[/quote:f9u9qw52]

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bon j'ai fait un petit texte pour le site de la SPA !
pour gabin, c'est plus un roman qu'un résumé
il est adorable - hier on lui a soigné son dessous de patte et ça devait lui faire mal, mais il s'est laissé faire et n'a rien dit
demain soir, douche pour le loulou
véro

----------


## leacamille

des photos!!! je ne me lasse pas de le voir heureux!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

wouah la photo des deux Gabin et Taîga j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Oh ! Qui sont beaux tous les deux !  
> Je vais piquer la photo pour la mettre sur le site des bénévoles SPA !


coucou
je viens de voir Gabin et Taïga sur le site des bénévoles
merci - merci - merci  ::   ::   ::  
c'est vrai qu'il a beaucoup changé notre Gabin et qu'au vu de la première photo, on ne donnait pas cher de sa peau
Aujourd'hui, il a une pêche d'enfer, il court aussi vite que sa copine, il râle quand on lui dit non,
Le matin, je lui fais un bisous sur la truffe avant de partir travailler, comme à sa copine Taïga d'ailleurs ! Et le soir, c'est un vrai festival d'aboiements, de queues qui remuent dans tous les sens ; c'est à celui ou celle qui sera le premier à avoir la papouille
et on ne se lasse pas de le regarder vivre - il est heureux - 
hier on a changé les croquettes, elles sont un peu plus grosses ce qui oblige Gabin à manger moins vite et il aime bien les petits à côté : fond de yaourt, morceau de pain ou de fromage, fruit, légumes - il a même failli manger une échalotte : j'étais en train de l'éplucher et comme d'habitude, j'ai mes deux "mitrons" avec moi - curieux tous les deux, je fais sentir l'échalotte à Taïga qui se "sauve" sans demander son reste - par contre le Gabin, il a ouvert le bec pour croquer dedans !
et des fois, on se demande à quoi il pense, comment était sa vie d'avant !
bises

----------


## flo.

Ah , tu as vu je l'ai mis sur le site hier soir tard , car j'avais peur d'oublier ; je remets des fois au lendemain ....puis j'oublie   ::  
Sinon, Gabin a un beau poil tout luisant et la photo est super   ::  

Au fait, tu devrais faire attention, je crois bien que l'oignon est très nocif !
J'avais une liste des aliments à ne pas donner :
Je ne la trouve pas , mais de mémoire à proscrire :
 CHOCOLAT
 OEUF 
 OIGNON
 PAIN FRAIS !
 ........
la suite    ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Oh non je ne ferais pas la bétise de lui donner de l'oignon ou de l'échalotte - mais il est toujours en train de sentir - comme j'avais l'échalotte dans la main, je lui ai tendu, il a senti et il a ouvert le bec en se disant "tiens un truc qui se mange" !! - parce que Môssieur est gourmand : il veut goûter à tout ! il mange bien, dort bien - ce matin, nettoyage yeux et oreilles pour Gabin, coupe des grilles et nettoyage des oreilles pour Taïga - quand on s'occupe de Toutoune, Gabin est à côté d'elle pour la soutenir !!!
Aujourd'hui il pleut des cordes, donc ils sont cantonnés à la maison : ben ça dort !!

----------


## flo.

::   ::   ::  
Tiens chez toi , il pleut ?
Et bien nous à Carcassonne on s'étouffe   ::  ! 
Je crois même que je vais aller faire une petite sieste   ::  

J'imagine Gabin sagement assis à côté de Taïga ; ils sont solidaires   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Hier soir, pesée pour les deux loulous chez le vétérinaire : Gabin = 32,650 kgs (+ 4 kgs depuis qu'il est arrivé) - Taïga = 33 kgs (- 4 kgs depuis que Gabin est arrivé)

----------


## vmmiss

c'est les vases communiquant  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Ah c'est marrant, quand ma Louna est arrivée en mai légèrement obèse, elle faisait 19 kilos et Lucky 13 kilos, et maintenant Louna fait 15 kilos 035 et Lucky 15 kilos 085 !!   ::  
Quel changement depuis l'arrivée de Gabin   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Petites photos prises hier soir

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::  pour celle qui doutait que gabin soit un mec la on est sur que oui ,   on voit que son robinet   ::   ::   ::  
quand aux bisous on sait aussi que ce sera forcement un bisou baveux   ::   ::   ::  , quelle tronche mais quelle tronche , j adore ce pépere   ::   ::   ::  trop beau le bibou   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sammy33

Quelle métamorphose !!!   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

En fait, il bavouille parce qu'il y a un gâteau en "altitude" pour que Môssieur tienne la pose !

----------


## vmmiss

magnifique le pépère  ::  toujours un bonheur d'avoir de ses nouvelles

----------


## vidau fabienne

mon dieu j avais pas le souvenir que c etait cette pte misére  ::   avant de devenir un si beau gosse   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

> Quelle métamorphose !!!


Oh oui !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> mon dieu j avais pas le souvenir que c etait cette pte misére   avant de devenir un si *beau gosse*


oui , c'est un bô gosse - et il en profite - et py Môssieur à tous les droits : je monte sur le lit à n'importe quelle heure, je suis dans la cuisine pour donner un coup de "patte" ou voir si môman n'a pas la main qui tremble, je pose ma tête sur la cuisse de pépère pour quémander un petit morceau !!
il commence à demander des caresses   ::  
bref, il se décoince quoi !

----------


## Chinooka

C'est fou de voir les photos avant/après. Il me fait tout à fait penser à Hubert (grand bleu de Gascogne) qui était aussi misérable et qui est devenu magnifique depuis son adoption !

Ce beau Gabin a eu beaucoup de chance de trouver une famille comme la sienne   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin a préparé son sac de voyage - le plus important dedans ? les gateaux pour lui, sa copine Taïga et ses cousins qu'il va rencontrer en normandie

----------


## florannie

::  


TROP BELLES CES PHOTOS! BONNE VACANCES TIT PERE.  ::

----------


## vmmiss

hmm des vacances et des petits gâteaux, le bonheur  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Et y'a cinq mois, on ne pouvait même pas lui donner un morceau de fromage avec la main, il fallait le poser par terre ; Aujourd'hui, on peut lui mettre un sac à dos - trop mignon mon loulou d'amour !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Magnifique
Est il revenu de vacances le loulou????

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Magnifique
> Est il revenu de vacances le loulou????


Ben il est pas encore parti   ::  
on mettra des photos de ses vacances

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi je rentre et j'ai la tête dans les nuages LOL

----------


## flo.

Il prend un air sérieux pour partir en vacances   ::  , moi je pensais que c'était la rentrée des classes  ::  

Bonnes vacances petit Gabin , Taïga et tes parents   ::  

Combien de temps partez vous ? On aura des photos   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ah ben non elle est forte celle la   ::   ::  , la bouille qu il , faut il qu il veuille vraiment vous faire plaisir et avoir une totale confiance en vous pour se laisser faire , c est vraiment top , bonnes vacances , profitez a bloc ,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Il prend un air sérieux pour partir en vacances   , moi je pensais que c'était la rentrée des classes  
> 
> Bonnes vacances petit Gabin , Taïga et tes parents   
> 
> Combien de temps partez vous ? On aura des photos


nous partons 4/5 jours en Normandie, chez mon beau frère et ma belle soeur qui sont éleveurs et il y aura plein de chiens : 3 cane corso, 3 bouledogue anglais, 3 boston terrier et 2 bébé cané corso !!! ça va faire du monde à la gamelle
et on va faire plein de photos !!!
véro

----------


## anniec

Super photo !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voici les photos de Gabin en vacances !!!  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

La suite

----------


## sammy33

Irrésistibles !!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

suite et fin

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Une petite dernière

----------


## vmmiss

Y a pas à dire, les vacances c'est le pied !  ::  
superbes photos de la troupe bien heureuse

----------


## vidau fabienne

t as décidé de nous faire mourir de rire ou quoi   ::   ::   ::   ::  ils sont comment dire  a tomber par terre , la 1 ere le pauvre copinette a pris tout son espace , apres ok elle le caline un peu , et cette bouille qu ils ont tous , y a du lourd et dans tout les sens du terme , a part la petite crotte les autres que du costaud   ::   ::   ::   ::  j adore encoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, merki

----------


## flo.

C'est vrai y a pas à dire les vacances c'est le pied   ::  

Ils sont beaux ces loulous , ils ont profité des siestes......!

J'adore de voir ces photos ,   ::  Merci aux parents !

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Avec le changement de serveur du forum, toutes les photos ont disparues  !!! ::

----------


## sammy33

Oui hélas. 
Par contre, il me semble avoir lu que ce nouveau forum offre la possibilité d' y loger des blogs persos. Voilà, c' est ce topic :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...-sont-arrivÃ©s-!

En attendant, on peut toujours accéder temporairement au précédent Rescue. 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/ancien/v...2225&start=270

----------


## sammy33

au boulot !!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Il est beau le loulou
je vais remettre des photos ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Petite photo pour montrer le changement du beau Gabin
Celle de droite, c'est quand il est arrivé à la maison ; celle de gauche a été prise le week end dernier

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben dis donc le avant apres est impressionnant, de pte otarie ( a cause de la voix , je sais qu en general les gros comme ca ont une voix tres rigolote) il est devenu un bel elephant de mer , :: quelle grosse patate ,

----------


## MARATHONMAN

il est heureux et çà se voit :Big Grin:

----------


## sammy33

Alors GABIN, tu te prépares à un joyeux Noël ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonjour à tous
Désolée de ne pas avoir mis de message depuis quelques temps, mais nous sommes très occupés : en effet, une petite dernière vient d'arriver à la maison (une adoption aussi) 
Il s'agit de Gwen, chiot de st hubert, donnée par qu'elle a un souffle au coeur  :: 
Mais elle peut vivre avec sans problème, le tout est qu'elle ne fasse pas d'effort important (chasse par exemple) et pas de balade en plein soleil (on n'est pas fou non plus) - le seul risque c'est l'insuffisance cardiaque dans quelques années, mais qui se traite par médicament. Il faut juste faire un contrôle tous les ans.
Par contre, elle souffre aussi d'un problème de "tuyauterie" à la vessie et il est nécessaire d'opérer, sinon elle restera incontinente toute sa vie - donc opération prévue en mi janvier, je prends 15 jours de congés derrière pour la surveiller, parce que c'est madame 100 000 volts !!! bien sûr l'opération est chère (800 €uros) mais on le fait pour son bien ! voili voilou

La voila en pleine sieste avec gabin



Le "tas de viande" sur la banquette


La belle qui pose

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

J'ai oublié de vous dire : à la dernière pesée, notre gabin affichait un 37,4 kgs 
 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une belle famille et une famille au grand coeur
Bonnes fêtes avec ces 3adorables chiens et bonne chance à Gwen pour son opération

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est magnifique  ::  Sur les photos on ne dirait pas qu'elle fait du 100.000 volts  ::  

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année avec vos trois beaux poilus !

----------


## sammy33

Quelle jolie fille cette petite GWEN   :: , mais pour le coup, la caravane va devenir petite...

----------


## vmmiss

quelle beauté la "petite" dernière  ::

----------


## anniec

Qu'il est beau le Gabin  :: 
Et Gwen est splendide !

----------


## kettygriffon

Bonnes fêtes avec vos trois poilus, quelle beauté  cette petite GWEN, une adorable petite soeurette pour Gabin ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonne Année
regardez comme je suis beau

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

le pére noël leurs a apporté" un appareil photo !!
Pas moyent d'avoir de l'intimité maintenant !!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Eric, Véro, Taïga, Gabin et Gwen vous présentent leurs meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année ! ::

----------


## sammy33

Merci, merci,, plein de bonheur à vous tous. :: 

Gabin est méconnaissable . Il me fait penser à un sphynx sur la 1ère photo.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Oui Sammy33 Gabin est la réincarnation du Sphinx  :: 
Bonne Année
eric

----------


## vmmiss

Très beau gamin  ::

----------


## leacamille

Qu'il est beau notre Gabin, c'est incroyable comme il a changé.
Je vous envoie tout mes voeux, et plein de bisous à mon loulou!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Oui Vanessa je lui fais pleins de bisous pour vous  :: 
c'est fait  :: 
et Gabin m'a dit de vous remercier pour le séjour chez vous et il vous fait une grosse, mais une trés grosse lechouille  ::

----------


## anniec

Excellente année à Gabin, Gwen et leur gentille famille  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

si je t'attrape je te mords


 ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin un vrai cheval de course !!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

superbes photos

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin



----------


## siju

Quel beau couple !!  :Smile:   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoirà tous 
l'opération de Gwen s'est bien passée (opération sur la vessie suite à une incontinence) - maintenant, on attend que tout se remette en place - il faut controler que les urines ne contiennent plus de sang et que les pipis soient voulus et non plus intempestifs

----------


## Chinooka

Bon rétablissement à cette ravissante puce  ::

----------


## anniec

Bonne année à Gabin, Gwen et à leur famille  :: 
Courage à Gwen pour sa convalescence

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonjour à tous - apparemment, il n'y a plus de fuite - seulement, maintenant, je me lève 4 fois par nuit pour qu'elle aille dehors faire sa pisse  - mais peut être est-ce du au fait que nous dormons dans le salon (ça m'évite de descendre l'escalier avec Gwen dans les bras !) et que pour elle c'est plus un espace jeux/bouffe que espace dodo ! son médicament pour le contrôle du sphincter sera arrêté lundi prochain - donc on verra si ça ne fuit plus du tout. toujours est-il qu'elle a une pêche d'enfer ! les cent mille volts sont toujours là !!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon, les fils ont été enlevés hier soir et une échographie de contrôle a été faite : tout va bien, il y a encore un uretère un peu enflé, mais rien de grave - plus de fuites incontrôlées - pas de pipis intempestifs dans la maison - maintenant, il faut voir si Gwen arrive à maitriser sa vessie et à se retenir environ 4 h
Il faut quand même surveiller s'il n'y a pas régression au niveau des fuite.
Et la jolie demoiselle fait 21 kgs (5 mois mercredi prochain !)

----------


## Chinooka

21 kg à 5 mois, c'est déjà un beau poids ! Combien fera-t-elle à l'âge adulte ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ben justement, il faut que je fasse des recherches - pour info, notre Taïga faisait 29 kgs à 10 mois, aujourd'hui, elle fait 33 kgs !
mais en règle générale, le saint hubert femelle fait entre 45 et 50kgs à l'age adulte
et soit disant qu'un chien qui a un souffle au coeur ne grandit pas autant qu'un chien "normal" !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

http://www.belpatt.fr/courbe-de-poid...s.php#resultat

après recherche, j'ai trouvé le site ci-dessus
J'ai donc indiquée la date de naissance de Gwen (01/09/2011), son poids actuel (21kgs) et poids estimé à l'age adulte (environ 43 kgs)
d'après les résultats, Gwen devrait peser environ 24kgs pour un poids de 38 kgs à l'age adulte !!!

----------


## leacamille

Et mon gros loulou, combien il pèse maintenant?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Et mon gros loulou, combien il pèse maintenant?


le gros loulou, à la dernière pesée, il faisant presque 38 kgs  :: 
mais on réduit un peu la gamelle, on pense à ses articulations !!! celà ne l'empèche pas d'aimer les balades et de courir dans le jardin  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pensais que les Saint Hubert pesaient plus que ça, parce qu'ils sont assez massifs !

----------


## leacamille

Gabin n'est pas pure race, il est plus bas qu'un saint hubert. 
Il a donc pris une dizaine de kg? et bein mon cochon... mais il a bien raison, c'est comme ça que ça se passe la retraite!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

escapade des loulous dans la neige : au premier abord, Gwen a eu peur ! Gabin est parti en courant dans tous les sens et a joué avec la neige, comme Taïga d'ailleurs qui adore que je lui fasse des "boulettes" de neige que je lui lance et qu'elle chope au vol !!! Ensuite Gwen voyant les deux "vieux" s'amuser comme des fous s'y est mise aussi et elle plonge sa truffe dans la neige, saute dedans ! bref que du bonheur de les voir jouer ce matin !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gwen dans la neige

----------


## Chinooka

La première photo est trop drôle !!!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/media/set/?set=oa.10150574335732815&type=1

des doudous en tricot vendus au profit de l'association à cors et à cris

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8456739&type=1

d'autres doudous en tricot

----------


## Domino34

Eric Véro je viens de parcourir tout le post. C'est vraiment génial ce que vous avez fait pour ce loulou.

Au risque de me répéter, je suis tjs bluffée de voir les "avant/après" , et pourtant je suis aussi en train de vivre ce genre d'expérience.

Bon vent à vous tous.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Eric Véro je viens de parcourir tout le post. C'est vraiment génial ce que vous avez fait pour ce loulou.
> 
> Au risque de me répéter, je suis tjs bluffée de voir les "avant/après" , et pourtant je suis aussi en train de vivre ce genre d'expérience.
> 
> Bon vent à vous tous.


bonjour,
y'a-t-il un post où l'on peut suivre votre aventure ??
Gabin nous rend au centuple tout ce que nous avons fait pour lui : il est devenu très calin, demande plein de caresse !!
Bonne journée

----------


## Domino34

L'histoire n'est pas la même (mais avec tout autant de bonheur) car j'ai pris la louloute en FA.
Les premières photos ont été retirées juste parce que petit nettoyage afin que le post soit plus clair, mais si cela vous dit le le consulter oui  bien sur  :Smile: 

Je ne sais pas comment copier un lien :

Adoption/Chien grande taille/Adulte femelle/ Guillemette

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci - je vais y faire un tour

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voici le lien  :Smile: 


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-ans-(herault)

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Nous étions FA pour Gabin - mais comme il se plaisait bien à la maison, ben on l'a adopté !!!
Trois chiens et trois amours

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Pour Ma fête j'ais eu un bon nonos pour mes dents et 
un autre bon gros nonos pour le plaisir











hummmm c'est bon

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: les 2 premieres photos , quelle bouille 
 ::  ::  ::  par contre je me rends compte que bientot lorsque tu ouvriras la porte fenetre pépere va plus passer , faudra ouvrir les 2 cotés , p'tain la soupe est bonne chez maman  ::

----------


## vmmiss

:: le beau gosse

----------


## anniec

Qu'il est beau, le Gabin  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3060...2367815&type=1

Vente de lapins géants au profit de l'association à cors et à cris

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Il y a un an, Gabin arrivait chez nous - c'était le 20 Mars 2011 - Il ne devait pas vivre plus de 15 jours, soit disant très malade et à l'article de la mort 
selon le véto de la SPA de Carcassonne !! Après un périple de Carcassonne à Méru, via Dolus d'Oléron chez Vanessa et Le Mans chez Michèle, il est arrivé !! 
nous attendions ce jour avec tellement d'impatience : depuis notre "ok" pour son adoption, le temps nous a paru très long : sa sortie de la SPA, l'organisation 
de son voyage, notre aller-retour au mans !!! Aujourd'hui, c'est un bon gros pépère qui nous rend tout l'amour qu'on lui donne ! Et j'espère qu'il va encore 
être avec nous pendant plusieurs années, aussi pleines de bonheur que celle qui vient de s'écouler !
Et un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à son périple

----------


## vmmiss

1 an de bonheur pour gabin et sa famille  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme quoi il faut parfois tenter t ce gros pépère a eu de bonnes ondes autoiur de lui et ensuite et toujours  de l'AMOUR
Bon anniversaire Gabin 1 an que tu vis dans une formidable famille

----------


## anniec

Excellent anniversaire Gabin  :: 
Merci  :: Merci  :: Merci  :: à sa famille !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Le trio infernal cet après midi !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin qui commence ça nuit  ::

----------


## aurlie

Il est devenu superbe ! Quelle métamorphose  :: 
Et quelle belle vie vous lui offrez  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Il est devenu superbe ! Quelle métamorphose 
> Et quelle belle vie vous lui offrez


+ 1 ! Il a vraiment rajeuni et qu'il est touchant  ::

----------


## anniec

> + 1 ! Il a vraiment rajeuni et qu'il est touchant


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

un trio infernal comme celui ci je pense que beaucoup en rêvent

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et celle la !!

----------


## aurlie

grosses babines  ::

----------


## sammy33

:: 

à quand les photos dans la caravane ??

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin



----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

en vacance dans la caravane  ::  l'année dernière  :: 





c'était l'année dernière, pour cette année rien n'est encore descidé  ::

----------


## sammy33

ça va être juste !!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

euh la photo ou il a l air shooté c est qu il a fumé un petard ou c est ton bonhomme qui pue des pieds  ::   pour la bouille enfariné la il peut faire concurrence avecc les  fumeurs de moquette de chinooka, oui la caravane ca va etre juste avec les 3 grosses saucisses mdr

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

queques photos de mon Gabin et de ça petite famille  ::

----------


## sammy33

Quelle belle mini meute  et qu' est ce qu' il brille !!! Il n' a plus besoin de soins ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Quelques photos de la jolie Gwen  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et les dernières qui me fond craquer ce sont des moments que j'aimes avec mon Gabin  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Quelle belle mini meute et qu' est ce qu' il brille !!! Il n' a plus besoin de soins ?


Bonsoir sammy33, pour les soins Gabin n'en n'a presque plus  ::  si ce n'est que de temps en temps, juste ses yeux que nous traitons
tous les jours avec du serum phy pour qu'il est toujours des larmes dedans, mais sinon ça n'a plus rien à voir quand il est arrivé à la maison.

----------


## sammy33

Tant mieux que vous soyez venus à bout des problèmes de peau!! Je suis sidérée par l' aspect "normal" de son ventre, si on le compare avec la photo à son arrivée chez vous (page 4). Je suis si heureuse pour lui   ::

----------


## Domino34

Quelle joie vraiment de voir ce Gabin , vos photos respirent le bonheur !!! Un ptit dernier ça vous dit pas ? mon pauvre Frnck attend désespérément derrière les barreaux ! 
J'aimerai tellement qu'il trouve une famille telle que la votre !!

En tout cas, merci du partage, famille nombreuse ... famille heureuse !!  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Quelle joie vraiment de voir ce Gabin , vos photos respirent le bonheur !!! Un ptit dernier ça vous dit pas ? mon pauvre Frnck attend désespérément derrière les barreaux ! 
> J'aimerai tellement qu'il trouve une famille telle que la votre !!
> 
> En tout cas, merci du partage, famille nombreuse ... famille heureuse !!


nous pouvons pas prendre un autre pépère, nous avions dit au départ "2" puis Gwen est arrivé, elle est chez nous par peur quelle trouve des gens peut scrupuleux avec sont état, l'appât du gain aurais pu les pousser à lui faire faire des portées, et faire que ça !! c'est pas une vie pour une pauvre petite bête, en plus les vétos qui l'ont opéré de sa vessie nous on dit quelle aurait pas vécu longtemps !!

----------


## vmmiss

quel plaisir d'avoir des photos du beau gamin et de sa copine  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

lui a aussi une bonne bouille de chien tres tres malheureux comme douchka sur un autre post , les yeux !!!! :: pour la photo de gwen cucul en l air , heureusement la photo est de profil , on a failli avoir une sacré vue sur son trou de balle mdr  :: , de bien beaux gros loulous et les calinous tranquilles avec papounet , c est bon  la vie !!!

----------


## anniec

Quel bonheur  :: 
Merci Merci !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Inquiétude pour Gabin : on pense qu'il ne voit plus !!!! aucun signe avant coureur - Je  l'ais vu se frotter les yeux ce matin - est-ce qu'il s'est griffé l'oeil ??? on ne voit pas son oeil en entier, seulement ses "paupières" internes !! on lui présente quelque chose à manger devant les yeux, il ne réagit pas, seul son odorat le guide - il a une façon bizarre de regarder dans notre direction quand... on lui parle - mais il va aller sans problème à la gamelle d'eau et passe entre la table et la porte sans se cogner ! par contre il s'est cogné contre la table basse !! j'essaie de joindre le véto pour y aller cet après midi sinon demain soir !!! on lui nettoie ses yeux avec du sérum physiologique dès fois qu'une cochonnerie soit coincée !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Mon pépère va mieux, il ouvre son oeil et il revoit   !!! pas de balade ce soir !

----------


## siju

Super !!! Y a pas beaucoup de monde ce WE sur Rescue ! Moi je suis régulièrement Gabin (sans trop intervenir) et je suis ravie de cette bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi aussi je suis la grosse patate j aime trop son air de mec blasé de tout , petit loup, est ce qu un mini mini avc pourrait provoquer une pte perte de vue , ou tu penses que mr s est juste accroché l oeil ce qui serait couillon mais bien mieux

----------


## anniec

Ouf, bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> moi aussi je suis la grosse patate j aime trop son air de mec blasé de tout , petit loup, est ce qu un mini mini avc pourrait provoquer une pte perte de vue , ou tu penses que mr s est juste accroché l oeil ce qui serait couillon mais bien mieux


je pense plutot à une gratouille faite avec la patte - ce soir ça va beaucoup mieux, il ouvre bien ses deux yeux et se déplace plus facilement que ce matin - bon là  en ce moment même, il ronfle dans son panier - il a mangé toute sa gamelle ce soir - donc pour moi tout va bien !!!! véro

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoir
Gabin a donc du Fradexam matin et soir pendant 6 jours dans les deux yeux (traitement qu'il avait déjà eu à sa sortie de la SPA) ! suite à un examen complet, il n'a rien sur sa cornée - la véto pense qu'il a dû se griffer légèrement l'oeil sans conséquence - on continue le sérum physiologique pour le nettoyage, on attend une heure et on met la pommade !!!! 
voilà voilà

ps : il pèse 41 kgs le bougre !!! la véto l'a trouvé en pleine forme et qu'il devenait un beau chien ! merci qui ? ben à tous

----------


## vmmiss

contente de ces bonnes nouvelles des bisous au jeune homme  ::

----------


## anniec

> ps : il pèse 41 kgs le bougre !!!


La maison et la gamelle sont bonnes  :: 
Tu as raison, Gabin, profites bien de ta belle vie dans ta gentille famille  ::

----------


## siju

Super !!  :: 
Plein de papouilles au tout beau !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

41 kgs de tendresse

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

le "bô gosse"

----------


## vidau fabienne

LA BELLE GROSSE PATATE ; IL A UN BEAU PROFIL  ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle allure !!  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## leacamille

Je suis heureuse que plus d'un an après le "sauvetage" de Gabin les gens s'intéressent encore à lui.
Merci à tous, et gros poutous à Gabin bien entendu!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

je suis fière :-) hier, en discutant avec une dame au sujet de mon Gabin, a dit de moi, que je ressemblais à mon Gabin !! c'est le plus beau des compliments !!
eric
 ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ce soir visite chez le véto pour Taïga, mais on emmène tout le monde, c'est l'occasion de la pesée générale  :: 
Taïga = 34,5 kgs ; Gwen = 38 kgs et Gabin = 42 kgs ! si si vous avez bien lu : le soi-disant "mourant sous 15 jours" est en pleine forme !!! et il a bon appétit comme ses copines d'ailleurs !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Quelques photos de mon Gabin  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et pour finir avec la star Gwen   :: 



et maintenant la douche :: 



ahh ça fait du bien !!  ::

----------


## Wilo

ce post est un pur bonheur  ::  voir des loulous heureux ça met du baume au coeur surtout quand on sait d'où ils viennent et cet amour inconditionnel qu'ils apportent aux humains malgré tout ce qu'ils ont pu subir de leur part, abandon,maltraitance  :: 
merci EricVérotaigaGabin pour tout le bonheur que vous leur donnez  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Merci Wilo mais c'est tellement facile de le rendre heureux, que c'est devenu normal et facile à faire
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh là là, l'air sous la douche  ::  

Ce sont de superbes photos, les sujets sont magnifiques et Gabin est en pleine extase dans l'herbe  ::  

Il revient de loin mais ça valait vraiment le coup qu'il s'accroche  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh non ce Gabin, il aune bouille irrésistible
Gwen beaucoup plus "star"
un couple comme on les aime ::

----------


## breton67

+1Wilo , Chinooka et MARATHONMAN  :du bonheur  ::

----------


## astings

Gabin a une bouille d'enfer,et sous la douche,il a l'air de dire résigné " eh oui, faut y passer ,ça lui fait plaisir  ::  "

----------


## anniec

Très jolies photos  :: 
Waouh la douche !  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir à tous - Hier c'était le jour des contrôles de la vessie et du coeur pour Gwen. 
Pour la vessie, tout va très bien - tout est en place, on aperçoit les traces de l'opération sur la vessie
Pour le coeur, tout va très bien aussi : l'ouverture est toujours de 5mm, son coeur a une taille tout à fait normale - conclusion du véto = "Persistance d'une petite communication interventriculaire sans conséquence cavitaire, de bon pronostic. Absence de traitement nécessaire". Et elle ne veut pas voir Gwen avant deux ans, mais on fera quand même un contrôle l'année prochaine.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

excellente nouvelle pour cette petite Gwen

----------


## anniec

Bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: POUR LES NOUVELLES 
 QUAND AUX PHOTOS  :: la tronche de cake , et son air blasé vaut son pesant d or , je pense que les photos avec ses roubignoles en l air  :: c est pour nous prouver que malgré sa soumission a la patronne pour la douche :: 
 :: il est bel et bien un mec ;
gwen est juste trop de chez trop  ::

----------


## cooklou

J'adore les photos  :: 
En tous cas, Gabin est un sacré veinard!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> POUR LES NOUVELLES 
>  QUAND AUX PHOTOS la tronche de cake , et son air blasé vaut son pesant d or , je pense que les photos avec ses roubignoles en l air c est pour nous prouver que malgré sa soumission a la patronne pour la douche
> il est bel et bien un mec ;
> gwen est juste trop de chez trop



Je n'avais pas osé, Fabienne l'a fait ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bonnes nouvelles pour cette ravissante puce  ::

----------


## Lhynn

Ce post est vraiment super!! Il est vraiment magnifique ce Mr Gabin! heureusement que vous l'avez récupérer!

à Bientôt au club

La propriétaire de Platon et FA de Vodka

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce post est vraiment merveilleux! C'est vrai que Gabin à l'air vraiment heureux et le changement est radicale!!!!!

à dans deux semaines au club!!

La propriétaire de Platon et FA de Vodka

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Ce post est vraiment super!! Il est vraiment magnifique ce Mr Gabin! heureusement que vous l'avez récupérer!
> 
> à Bientôt au club
> 
> La propriétaire de Platon et FA de Vodka
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ce post est vraiment merveilleux! C'est vrai que Gabin à l'air vraiment heureux et le changement est radicale!!!!!
> ...


Contents que vous ayez trouvé le post de Gabin ! je pense que chaque loulou à sa chance !simplement il faut lui trouver une bonne famille et surtout avoir beaucoup de patience
A dans 15 jours au club
bonne soirée

----------


## vidau fabienne

PHOTOS PHOTOS  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

je vous confirme Gabin est un Chasseur  
Ce matin en allants ce promener dans les champs, j'ai vue des chasseurs, alors moi fière de mon pépère, je me dirige vers eux pour leur dire bonjours   ::  mais ils partaient je les ai juste croisé, et Gabin sniffent les bords des champs, je l'ai vue ce jeter sur un truc qui franchement ressemblais à un bout de chambre à air, je lui tire sur la laisse, je n'aime pas les voir manger n'importe quoi  ::  il lache sa prise qui s'envole !! 
mais la rattrape au vol !! et voilà ce que Gabin a ramené pour le repas :


***** photos supprimés ****
la modéraion*


Bon ça va peut être choquer certain, je suis désolé.
pour en revenir à Gabin, je ne l'ai jamais vue comme ça !! il était dans un état !! vous l'auriez vue sauté pour rattraper la perdrix au vol s'était complétement fou !! lui qui devait rendre son dernier souffle en 15 jours !! je suis fière de mon pépère.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Mais je l'ais donné à une voisine qui aura sû la preparer pour le dinner   ::  
mais regardez la tête de Gabin quand il m'a vue partir avec !!  ::  

il est d'une tristesse que même sa petite soeur est venu le soutenir !!

vous l'auriez vue Gabin sautais dans tous les sens ce devais être un sacré chasseur dans sa vie d'avant !!

----------


## lorette65

AH, quand l'instinct est là...Même à 18 ans, il continuera de sauter partout à l'odeur du gibier le bougre  ::

----------


## siju

Il a de beaux restes le bougre !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre zozio mais sacré Gabin, pour le rattraper au vol, il a une fameuse pêche le pépère !!! Il a littéralement rajeuni, physiquement et moralement, depuis qu'il est dans ta famille   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et py maintenant il vient réclamer des papouilles : il se frotte contre nous, se met sur le dos pour des "grat'bidous" -

----------


## MARATHONMAN

alors moi l'avatar j'adore
Normale sa réaction, en fait il a fait "du bon boulot"

çà me fait penser à un de mes chats tout heureux de me ramener une souris dans la gueule et dans la maison

Ils sont tout mignons sinon tous les deux derrière leur fenêtre

----------


## anniec

L'instinct de chasse reste présent, même chez nos grand'zoreilles de canapé.
 ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

oui mais là, il a eu du mal à monter l'escalier - les trois premières marches ont été difficiles et à mon avis il va payer sa "folie" dans les prochains jours !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

une bonne nuit de sommeil des gratouilles cette nuit et mon pépère est remonté comme une horloge   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> AH, quand l'instinct est là...Même à 18 ans, il continuera de sauter partout à l'odeur du gibier le bougre


18 ans !! alors si il a un dieu dans les parages qu'il vous entende !!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin



----------


## lorette65

Pas belle la vie?
Ben me semble que oui  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ON DIRAIT LES 3 GRACES  :: Eeuh non les 3 grasses ,, bon sang qu elle doit etre bonne la soupe a la cantine , la tronche du gros sur son escalier , me fait trop rigoler celui ci

----------


## anniec

Pfou, la vie est duuuuuuuure  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

comme Fabienne, Gabin me fait trop rire
Il a l'air plus que COOL
Très belles photos qui respirent la sérénité, la douceur
LE BIEN ÊTRE quoi

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gabin adore s'assoir à cet endroit (et toujours là), comme ça son maître peut venir à coté de lui - j'adore, c'est la patte dans le vide  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Mon braque de Weimar s'installait comme Gabin mais sur les canapés, ça leur donne un côté humain  :: 

En regardant les photos, on a l'impression qu'il n'y a rien qui pourrait énerver Gabin, il a l'air vraiment très zen  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ce n'est pas qu'une impression - c'est un chien très zen - bon quand il y a un bruit un peu "sec" il sursaute encore, mais sinon ça va -
il va dans le jardin en trottinant, tout tranquille. py ya des fois, il se sent tout jeunôt = Gwen part très vite et il la suit en courant aussi vite qu'il peut et c'est trop drôle parce qu'on ne voit que les oreilles qui se baladent de droite à gauche et py quand il revient, c'est au ralenti : trop d'effort d'un coup, ça va pas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wilo

sacré Gabin, quelle tronche à bisous  :: et les deux autres aussi  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et maintenant Monsieur Gabin a entrepris de s'installer entre nous deux sur la banquette !!! bien caler, au chaud et il ronfle

----------


## lorette65

> et maintenant Monsieur Gabin a entrepris de s'installer entre nous deux sur la banquette !!! bien caler, au chaud et il ronfle


Doit plus trop rester de place pour les "deux pattes" sur la banquette  ::

----------


## Wilo

> et maintenant Monsieur Gabin a entrepris de s'installer entre nous deux sur la banquette !!! bien caler, au chaud et il ronfle


et la photo ? on veut la photo  ::

----------


## anniec

> et maintenant Monsieur Gabin a entrepris de s'installer entre nous deux sur la banquette !!! bien caler, au chaud et il ronfle


Excellent  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il n'a jamais essayé le lit ?  ::   De préférence avec les deux autres  ::  

J'en ai quatre qui dorment avec moi, je dois me battre chaque nuit pour me faire une petite place  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> et la photo ? on veut la photo


heu, j'veux pas dire, mais c'est qui qui la prend la photo ? hein ? étant donné que les deux "bipèdes" sont sur la banquette, vais pas demander aux "filles" de prendre la photo  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il n'a jamais essayé le lit ?   De préférence avec les deux autres  
> 
> J'en ai quatre qui dorment avec moi, je dois me battre chaque nuit pour me faire une petite place


ha bah si ! les trois veulent une place sur le lit et comme je me couche la dernière, je dois batailler pour pouvoir me glisser sous les couvertures ! et généralement c'est Gabin qui reste le dernier sur le lit !!!

----------


## Wilo

[QUOTE=EricVéroTaïgaGabin;1395432]heu, j'veux pas dire, mais c'est qui qui la prend la photo ? hein ? étant donné que les deux "bipèdes" sont sur la banquette, vais pas demander aux "filles" de prendre la photo  :: 


et le retardateur sur l'appareil photo  ::  tss tss tss  ::  aucune excuse  ::   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

[QUOTE=Wilo;1395918]


> heu, j'veux pas dire, mais c'est qui qui la prend la photo ? hein ? étant donné que les deux "bipèdes" sont sur la banquette, vais pas demander aux "filles" de prendre la photo 
> 
> 
> et le retardateur sur l'appareil photo  tss tss tss  aucune excuse


pas dit que le Gabinou reste en place  :: 

on fera un essai

----------


## lorette65

Gabinou peut bien faire un ptit plasir à tous ceux qui suivent ses péripéties  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon, Gabinou a eu droit à sa douche dimanche matin : bonjour la couleur de l'eau - maintenant, il sent bon le pin des landes :Smile:

----------


## Wilo

hummmm, on sent l'odeur d'ici  ::  je mettrais bien mon nez dans la fourrure de Gabinou  ::

----------


## anniec

J'adore sa tête quand il est couvert de shampoing  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas de photo à la sortie du bain ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Pas de photo à la sortie du bain


non parce que môman nettoie la douche après le passage de Gabin et pôpa finit de sécher le loulou pour pas qu'il attrappe froid  ::

----------


## anniec

> non parce que môman nettoie la douche après le passage de Gabin


Doit y avoir du boulot  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toutes et tous - caresses à tous vos amours

----------


## vidau fabienne

JOYEUX NOEL A VOUS AUSSI

----------


## anniec

Excellent Noel à toute la famille  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Excellente année 2013 à vous tous et les 3 pères noels sont irrésistibles ::

----------


## Wilo

ils sont trop beaux les 3 loups ainsi que la staff de Fabienne  :: . Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

dernière nouvelles de Gabin : il fait 45 kgs le bougre donc régime croquettes et courgettesou haricots verts en mélange !!! en plus il souffre de l'articulation de son genou (plus de cartilage) et a un traitement à vie (anti inflammatoire "metacam") 
Gwen a encore un souci d'infection urinaire + toux = anti inflammatoire à base de cortisone et antibiotique
sinon Taïga va bien ;-)
voilà voilà
ha si, j'ai un rhume carabiné - sympa le réveillon 
véro

----------


## Chinooka

Heureusement qu'il y a Taïga pour rattraper tout ça !!!

Bon réveillon quand même à toute la petite famille  ::

----------


## anniec

Bonne année à toute la petite famille  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoir à tous - nous revenons de chez le vétérinaire pour Gwen (hélas, encore une fois) et là, le ciel nous est tombé sur la tête : sa prise de sang n'est pas bonne du tout - urée = 2,730 g/L (le max normal est de 0,567 g/L) - créatinine 60,6 mg/L (le max normal est de 18,0 mg/l) - ALKP (foie) = 722 u/L (le max est de 212 u/L) et en plus elle fait une anémie - verdict = échographie des reins demain - le véto pense à une insuffisance rénale sévère et se pose la question de savoir comment ça pu arriver aussi vite et quel est l'élément déclencheur - il est très pessimiste pour la Gwenouille - cet après midi, elle est restée sur la banquette, toute tremblante, amorphe, alors qu'hier, elle a bien mangé - ce soir, elle est retournée sur la banquette, sans manger !!!! nous vous donnerons des nouvelles demain soir après le bilan échographique !!!! et je ne vous cache pas que le moral est plus que dans les chaussettes ce soir   :: 
on pensait que ce serait Gabin qui nous causerait le plus de soucis, mais en fait c'est lui qui se porte le mieux !!!!

----------


## sammy33

Pauvre GWEN. S' il s' agit bien de cette pathologie, c' est sérieux mais il existe plusieurs pistes pour aider le chien à compenser : nourriture adaptée avec moins de protéines mais de top qualité, antinauséeux pour lutter contre le manque d' appétit, médicaments spécifiques ... 
Vous êtes partis pour un nouveau combat.  On attend avec vous.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On comprend votre état d'âme Punaise cette maladie
En pensée avec vous et on attendra les nouvelles de Gwen sagement sachant qu'elle est bien protégée ::

----------


## Wilo

oui, on attend des nouvelles de Gwen et on croise tout pour cette belle fifille  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci !! pourquoi elle ? elle n'a pas bien commencé dans la vie, ça commence à rentrer dans l'ordre et hop, nouveau coup dur pour la choupinette - ce que ne comprend pas le véto, c'est que Gwen boit beaucoup et urine en conséquence - or ses analyses sont les mêmes qu'un chien qui n'urine plus du tout

----------


## anniec

Tout notre soutien pour la jolie Gwen  ::

----------


## astings

Merci de nous donner des nouvelles, on pense trés fort à vous et à la belle Gwen

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à cette maladie, à part un régime spécial y a-t-il des médicaments pour y faire face ou du moins pour en réduire les effets ? une opération ?

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous deux et avec votre jolie petite miss. Comme les autres qui participent à ce post, je viendrai demain pour avoir des nouvelles.

Courage pour le moral, votre pépette a plus que jamais besoin de vous et de toute votre force. Je pense à toute votre petite famille    ::

----------


## vmmiss

on attend les nouvelles, et on croise les doigts très fort pour qu'un traitement adapté lui permette d'aller mieux  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon voici des nouvelles de la choupette et elles ne sont pas brillantes : multiples lésions évocatrices de calcification sur les deux reins - c'est irréversible - elle ne souffre pas ; la seule chose que nous pouvons faire, c'est lui donner une nourriture spéciale "problèmes rénaux" - ce qui peut la maintenir quelques temps mais l'issue sera fatale et on ne sait pas dans combien de temps - c'est une insuffisance rénale chronique, c'est à dire qu'elle a ce problème depuis qu'elle est toute petite - son organisme s'était habitué à ce problème et a compensé. Désolée de vous annoncer une si mauvaise nouvelle - bises à tous

----------


## Chinooka

C'est nous qui sommes désolées pour la pépette et pour toi et ton mari  ::  

Je ne me souviens plus du premier problème qu'elle avait eu.

L'essentiel maintenant est de profiter de tous les bons moments et de lui offrir le meilleur confort de vie mais pour cela, on vous fait confiance  :Smile:  

Bisous et courage, caresses à la meute et un câlin spécial à la pépette  ::

----------


## sammy33

Votre silence nous inquiétait. 
C' est une sale maladie qui avance de façon invisible car l' organisme du chien compense.  Essayez de vous procurer des échantillons des différents aliments spécialisés rénal  que ce soit en croquettes ou en boite car ils ne sont pas donnés et GWEN peut faire un blocage du fait déjà du changement d' habitude. 
Calins à la belle. ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

on essaie le "hills" croquettes + patée - elle a bien mangé ce matin ! on mettra le prix qu'il faut pour notre choupette - son véto attitré doit me rappeler aujourd'hui pour voir avec lui si on met en place un traitement par médicament en plus de son régime

----------


## vmmiss

gros bisous à la belle et merci de prendre si bien soin d'elle  ::

----------


## sammy33

On vous accompagne en pensée.

----------


## lili2000

Courage à vous ...
Le véto n'a pas parlé de la mettre sous perfusion pour faire descendre l'urée ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

non aucune perfusion, aucun médicament ne sont prévus pour la choupette ! si parmi vous certaines connaissent l'homéopathie, plus particulièrement pour faire baisser l'urée justement, je suis preneuse !

----------


## Chinooka

Pour mon toutou qui avait des valeurs légèrement trop élevées au niveau des reins, ma véto m'avait prescrit le Berberis Cosmoplex de la marque Heel, marque belge il me semble donc je ne sais pas si tu le trouveras en France mais tu peux le trouver ici, à condition bien sûr qu'ils livrent en France :

http://www.pharma-at-home.be/berberi...30-ml-heel.htm

Mais il faut que tu en parles à ton véto, un cas n'est pas l'autre et pour le mien, il n'y avait rien de bien grave.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

les croquettes hills sont spéciales pour les chiens qui ont des soucis de reins - et y'a de la paté qui existe aussi (gwenouille étant un peu difficile)

----------


## sammy33

Hills c' est très bien et il y a également Royal Canin  Rénal sous les 2 présentations.

----------


## Wilo

Le véto n'a pas prescrit des croquettes médicalisées spéciales urée style Virbac ou autres ? 
un gros calin spécial à Gwen et des caresses au reste de la tribu  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les mots me manquent (Hills aussi m'avait été conseillé)
bon courage à vous

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Le véto n'a pas prescrit des croquettes médicalisées spéciales urée style Virbac ou autres ? 
> un gros calin spécial à Gwen et des caresses au reste de la tribu


si si justement, les croquettes hills de Gwen sont spéciales pour les chiens yant de l'urée, mais elles ne sont pas appétantes du tout :-(

----------


## lili2000

Il faut dire que les croquettes pour les reins sont entre autre très peu salées donc peu appétentes.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et ce soir gwen n'a mangé que deux tranches de jambon et un yaourt !!!!   c'est pas cool ça

----------


## sammy33

Perso, je suis surprise que le véto n' ait pas conseillé l' IPAKITINE :
http://www.ipakitine.com/fr/grand-pu...ipakitine.html qui en plus de son rôle est appétent.
car je l' ai vu plusieurs fois évoqué ici.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

alors, Gwen a mangé à 17h00 TOUTE la gamelle que j'avais préparée ce matin (mixé de friskies poulet et knakis herta) soit environ 200/250 grs + les 3/4 d'une boite de canigou allégée au poulet (protéine = <5%) - elle vient de boire normalement - j'ai tenté de mélanger le canigou et sa patée spéciale : rien à faire ! elle trie - j'ai essayé aussi avec les croquettes : idem, elle trie ! donc je laisse tomber la bouffe spéciale ! pour l'homéopathie, 3 granules de sérum d'anguille + 3 granules d'arsenicum album (glissés dans les bajoues, ni vu ni connu !!!) et à partir de demain, IPATIKINE, matin et soir (associé au repas, on verra comme on lui donne) - ah j'oubliais, une demie carotte en rondelle en apéritif ! voilà ça fait plaisir de savoir qu'elle a mangé aujourd'hui - même si je sais que son état est sérieux, ce soir, j'ai le moral qui remonte parce que notre gwenouille a bien mangé :-)

----------


## lorette65

> Perso, je suis surprise que le véto n' ait pas conseillé l' IPAKITINE :
> http://www.ipakitine.com/fr/grand-pu...ipakitine.html qui en plus de son rôle est appétent.
> car je l' ai vu plusieurs fois évoqué ici.


+1

----------


## anniec

> ce soir, j'ai le moral qui remonte parce que notre gwenouille a bien mangé :-)


Excellente nouvelle  ::

----------


## Wilo

> Excellente nouvelle



+ 1

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Donc si la "grenouille " :: mange bien

----------


## lorette65

::  ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ce matin, une demi tartine de pain grillé beurré, deux tranches de dinde avec quelques croquettes et ce midi deux bonne cuillères à soupe de poulet et deux de carottes !!! même si c'est en plusieurs, elle mange - elle prend son homéopathie dans une vache qui rit (à défaut, je lui coince dans les bajoues !!) bref, ça fait plaisir

----------


## sammy33

C' est vrai que dans ce cas on focalise sur l' alimentation.

Autrement, elle continue sa vie habituelle, quoi que la météo ne s' y prète guère ?

----------


## lorette65

Ma foi, ya pire comme repas  :: 
Presque, ça donnerait faim!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

hé bien la miss Gwenouille adore jouer dans la neige - elle court à fond, fait la fofolle avec Taîga et Gabin (qui eux aussi aiment jouer dans la neige) ! quand elle rentre, elle en a plein partout, mais je suis contente de la voir comme ça !

----------


## sammy33

::  Je vous comprends

----------


## astings

C'est chouette, si elle s'amuse et demande à sortir, c'est qu'elle va mieux  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

résultat des analyses d'urine : énorme infection - 8 semaines d'antibiotique, 15 jours après l'arrêt des antibiotiques nouvelle analyse d'urine - si de nouveau microbe, re antibiotique - si le microbe est bien détruit, analyse d'urine tous les trois - il se peut que ce soit ses infections urinaires à répétitions qui ont abimées les reins de Gwen - les antibiotiques doivent stabiliser son état - si aggravation, pas bon ; mais il se peut également qu'une partie pas trop endommagée des reins reprennent du service (espoir très très très très maigre, mais on veut y croire !) - le tout est que Mademoiselle Gwen accepte de prendre ses antibiotiques : quitte à les réduire en poudre, les diluer dans de l'eau, les mettre dans une serignue et à lui faire ingurgiter ça de force !!!
hier elle n'a rien mangé du tout et ce matin elle a mangé une première knakis et elle en a réclamé 4 autres !!!!!
 :Frown: PS : Désolée d'encombrer le poste de Gabin avec les histoires de choupette, mais c'est sa copine et il ne comprend pas pourquoi elle ne joue plus avec lui au moment du "casse croûte" du soir

----------


## Pitchoun'

bon j'espère que le traitement antibio va bien faire effet et que ce foutu microbe sera définitivement supprimé...pourvu que ces reins aillent un petit peu mieux aussi...

c'est vrai il y a plein de manières différentes pour administer les médocs, en général quand c'est caché dans de la nourriture ils n'y voient que du feu et c'est relativement imparable... ::

----------


## sammy33

Que c' est long quand on attend le résultat d' analyses !! Essayez de vous procurer une boite de paté Royal Canin RENAL . Certains vétos en ont . La découverte d' un goût nouveau peut inciter GWEN s' alimenter un peu plus.

----------


## Chinooka

> La découverte d' un goût nouveau peut inciter GWEN s' alimenter un peu plus.


+ 1 ! C'est ce que je dois faire avec ma petite centenaire (15 ans le 3 février) : elle se lasse rapidement de tout donc je dois jongler entre différents trucs : terrines, boîtes, viande fraîche, poisson, sardines, thon, etc. Pour ce matin, j'avais écrasé un petit suisse dans la gamelle, tout est parti, elle n'avait plus mangé d'aussi bon appétit depuis plusieurs jours, je finissais par m'arracher les cheveux ! Evidemment tu dois demander au véto pour savoir ce que Gwen peut avoir ou non, la mienne n'a pas de problème aux reins, il ne faut pas faire de bêtise.

C'est normal que tu parles d'elle sur le post de Gabin, c'est la même famille !

Courage !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Nous sommes allés chez le véto hier pour attaquer les antibiotiques - sachant que Miss Gwen peut nous recracher les cachets, on a opté pour la piqure (120  pour 14 jours !! mais c'est pour son bien) et ce matin elle a réclamé ses saucisses :-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que c' est long quand on attend le résultat d' analyses !! Essayez de vous procurer une boite de paté Royal Canin RENAL . Certains vétos en ont . La découverte d' un goût nouveau peut inciter GWEN s' alimenter un peu plus.


pour l'instant et en accord avec le véto, on lui donne ce qu'elle a envie de manger - quand son infection commencera à s'enrayer, on envisagera de redonner les croquettes spéciales - mais pour le moment, il faut qu'elle mange un peu (elle a perdu 1,8 kgs en 10 jours!!!!)

----------


## Chinooka

120 euros la piqûre d'antibio pour 15 jours  ::  .... depuis juin on en fait à ma centenaire qui a aussi l'appétit en dent de scie donc l'injection est ce qui est le plus facile, je paie 50 euros ! Mais ce n'est peut-être pas le même antibio, pour Chinook c'est Convenia.

Caresses à la belle  ::  et aux autres aussi bien sûr !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> 120 euros la piqûre d'antibio pour 15 jours  .... depuis juin on en fait à ma centenaire qui a aussi l'appétit en dent de scie donc l'injection est ce qui est le plus facile, je paie 50 euros ! Mais ce n'est peut-être pas le même antibio, pour Chinook c'est Convenia.
> 
> Caresses à la belle  et aux autres aussi bien sûr !


Gwen c'est CONVENIA aussi (CEFOVOCINE) = c'est 35 Euros le ml - on dose à 1 ml pour 10kgs - donc pour Gwen 34 kgs donc 3,4 ml :-)

----------


## Chinooka

La mienne fait 22 kg mais la différence de prix est quand même énorme, les vétos/médicaments sont chers chez vous ! Mais en France, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur Rescue il me semble que ça dépend beaucoup des régions aussi.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> La mienne fait 22 kg mais la différence de prix est quand même énorme, les vétos/médicaments sont chers chez vous ! Mais en France, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur Rescue il me semble que ça dépend beaucoup des régions aussi.


oui les prix pratiqués changent aussi d'un véto à l'autre 36 euros les 6 pipettes antipuces chez l'un et 48 € chez l'autre, même département !
choupette bien mangé ce midi (environ les trois quarts de sa gamelle) - ce soir elle a grigoté quelques croquettes et u peu de patée - elle a ue pêche d'enfer - bref, je retrouve la Gwen d'avant ses problèmes  ::

----------


## sammy33

::

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ce matin choupette a réclamé à manger : donc elle a eu un gobelet de croquettes (environ 200 grs) et en a avalé la moitié - l'autre moitié vient d'être englouti au retour d'une petite balade - ce soir on lui remettra des croquettes !!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Parfois aussi en commandant chez un pharmacien c'est moins cher
Si la belle se promène, mange c'est vrai que le traitement "n'a pas de prix" ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonsoir - pour la bouffe, y'a des hauts et y'a des bas - hier matin presque rien mangé ; mais hier soir, un steack haché cuit englouti + 3 saucisses - ce matin le reste du steack haché avec un peu de croquettes poulet - ce midi, croquettes boeuf (tant pis, mais au moins elle mange) deux modèles, un sorte nature et l'autre avec légumes - ce soir, mélange de croquettes boeuf + steack haché et elle a joué !
ce n'est pas vraiment le régimen recommandé, mais elle mange et pour le moment c'est important - prochaine prise de sang, mercredi prochain et là on verra

----------


## Chinooka

Ta belle aime le poisson ? tu pourrais peut-être essayer le colin d'Alaska ? j'en ai donné à ma p'tite centenaire aujourd'hui et elle a bien mangé (elle a aussi des hauts et des bas pour l'appétit)  ::

----------


## sammy33

Difficile de trouver le bon équilibre mais le poulet et la dinde sont préférables à la viande rouge.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

j'en suis au stade où dès qu'elle mange un peu (viande rouge, dinde, ou autre) je suis contente !!! elle est de plus en plus difficile

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon la choupette a bien mangé aujourd'hui : quatre quart et 5 saucisses ce matin - en début d'après midi, environ 100 grs de croquettes au boeuf et ce soir un petit pot pour bébé (jardinière de légume / boeuf) avec une saucisse + la moitié d'un autre petit pot (tomates riz poulet) toujours avec une saucisse en tranche

----------


## Wilo

C'est bien, la choupette nous fait plaisir  ::  est ce qu'elle aime aussi les cuisses de poulet cuites vendues en blister ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

pourquoi des cuisses de poulet ? du blanc de poulet oui un peu mais pour l'instant je ne retente pas !!!  ::

----------


## Wilo

j'en donnais à mon gros loup en fin de vie. Il aimait beaucoup la peau, je lui "dépiautais" la cuisse et réduisait en petits morceaux mélangés à la peau, il adorait. Avec le steak haché c'était les seules nourritures qu'il acceptait  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Wilo, je te pique l'idée des cuisses de poulet pour ma Chinook qui chipote régulièrement devant sa gamelle  ::   En général ma véto préfère que je donne du blanc parce que c'est moins gras mais à 15 ans et avec une bonne prise de sang, on peut se permettre quelques petits extras  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

donc de retour du véto - urée = est descendue de 2,730 à 1,805 :-) - créatinine = est montée de 60,6 à 75,9 :-( - phosphate = 161 (le maximum doit être de 68mg/l :-( ) donc on attaque à fond l'Ipakitine (brûleur de phosphate) - elle vient de manger son "colin carotte saucisse" - et elle a repris 800 grammes malgré tout - j'ai ressorti mon moulin à légumes et je viens de faire cuire un mélange de carottes/haricots verts/ UNE patate (pour la consistance)/deux knakis (pour le goût) et dans le jus de cuisson, je vais rajouter le poulet qui sera mouliné avec les légumes !!!!
sinon Gabin va bien, à part son genou qui craque, donc anti inflammatoire à vie - on va voir si le Métacam est vraiment utile, sinon on changera
et Taïga, tout va bien pour elle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gabin = 43,5 kgs - Gwen = 34,8 kgs - Taïga = 36,4 kgs  ::

----------


## sammy33

Remarquable la chute du taux d' urée !!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Remarquable la chute du taux d' urée !!


oui mais remarquable aussi la montée de la créatinine !!!!!et il semblerait que ça soit pas bon du tout ça ! on verra dans 15 jours la nouvelle prise de sang !

----------


## Chinooka

La belle a un menu digne de trois étoiles dans le Guide Michelin  ::  !!!

----------


## Mi

A mes petits vieux en fin de vie je donnais des steaks hachés de veau (au rayon frais)

----------


## vidau fabienne

un mr handicapé qui promene avec sa louloute avec beaucoup d arthrose  lui donne un traitement 2 cachets par mois  (pour gabin ) cher(100 euros les 2 ) mais efficace , pour mon nemo c etait previcox environ 60 euros mois si on donne 1 cachet par jour ( meilleur que metacam car ne dérange  pas l estomac , 
pour la pépette j ai entendu une pub aujourdh ui pour les cuisses de poulets a 1e, 99 le kg dans les carnivor ca vaut le coup si vous en avez un vers chez vous   oui la creatinine c est pas une bonne nouvelle mais bon peut etre avec le traitement ca va descendre  pleins d ondes positives pour les loulous

----------


## Wilo

plein d'ondes positives aussi  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> La belle a un menu digne de trois étoiles dans le Guide Michelin  !!!


eh ben elle en a même pas voulu : elle sniffe et me regarde d'un air de dire : ça va pas la tête vais pas manger ce truc là - du coup, elle a mangé ses 100grs de croquettes et je lui laisse son poulet légumes ! finira bien par l'ingurgiter !

----------


## Chinooka

Quelle coquine !!!!  ::  

Pour la mienne, je fais des gamelles tout à fait spéciales pour l'appâter mais cet après-midi, elle a profité de ce que j'avais laissé la porte de la cuisine vers le corridor ouverte (un oubli) pour aller manger les 3/4 de la gamelle de Titi pour ce soir... donc elle n'avait plus faim ce soir et aura sa gamelle spéciale demain matin, non mais c'est qu'elles nous feraient tourner en bourrique !!!  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ce soir, la Gwenouille a eu une grosse faim : presque 300 grs de croquettes diverses et variées et de la patée yes !!!!!

----------


## anniec

Excellente nouvelle !  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

hier soir, de nouveau grosse fringale de Gwen : 5 saucisses + 100 grs de croquettes boeuf + 150 grs croquettes saumon + de la croûte de pizza - et ce matin, 5 saucisses ! Peut être plus car je lui laisse à manger dans sa "chambre"  ::

----------


## Wilo

::  super, la miss mange bien  ::

----------


## anniec

Bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et bien ce soir, la demoiselle avait une ENORME faim : presque 400grs de croquettes (200 grs de chaque variété) et AUCUNE saucisse pour ouvrir l'appétit !!! voui voui voui !! et en bonus, un morceau de camembert, un morceau de gruyère et on la freine, parce qu'elle aurait bien mangé un peu plus - mais on ne veut pas lui surcharger son estomac qui n'a pas fonctionné à "plein régime" depuis un mois !
et Gwen vient de "racler" le fond de ses gamelles

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ha j'oubliais : deux cuillères à soupe de petit suisse au sucre de canne pour faire passer un cachet !

----------


## lorette65

> ha j'oubliais : deux cuillères à soupe de petit suisse au sucre de canne pour faire passer un cachet !


C'est "Bysance" ; on viendrait presque s'installer pour les ptits suisse : hihi!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> C'est "Bysance" ; on viendrait presque s'installer pour les ptits suisse : hihi!


ah bah oui - mais on peut lui faire ce plaisir là

----------


## anniec

Yes !  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

hier soir, après une balade de 4kms avec son maitre, mademoiselle a mangé un nonos (pedigree) + 100 grs de croquettes poulet + 100 grs de croquettes boeuf + 200 grs de croquettes saumon et on l'a freiné parce qu'elle aurait bien mangé un peu plus et ce matin 3 knakis
des nouvelles fraiches demain, ce soir nous avons rendez vous chez le véto pour la miss + prise de sang

----------


## Chinooka

On attend les nouvelles de la belle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

visite reportée à demain matin, le véto attitré n'était pas là  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon les analyses de la gwenouille ne sont pas bonnes - donc pas le choix, elle doit manger les croquettes spéciales "insuffisance rénale" - et elles existent au parfum "poisson" - donc le boeuf est arrêté définitivement ; pour le poulet, elle termine le sac et ensuite c'est croquettes spéciales sans rien d'autres  :Frown:

----------


## sammy33

Après cette période où elle nous a fait le plaisir de bien manger, vous allez peut être avoir la tête. Je ne savais pas que les croquettes spéciales existaient au poisson; c' est sans doute plus appétent. Courage !!

----------


## Wilo

mince, espérons que Gwen aime ces croquettes. quel souci.

----------


## Chinooka

Aïe le régime est de retour, ça risque de moins lui plaire, la pauvre !

----------


## anniec

> Aïe le régime est de retour, ça risque de moins lui plaire, la pauvre !


Aie.. Bon appétit jolie Gwen  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> hier soir, après une balade de 4kms avec son maitre, mademoiselle  a mangé un nonos (pedigree) + 100 grs de croquettes poulet + 100 grs de  croquettes boeuf + 200 grs de croquettes saumon et on l'a freiné parce  qu'elle aurait bien mangé un peu plus et ce matin 3 knakis


Lorette, tu es toujours tentée?????? :: 

Blague à part on suit le "régime "de la belle avec plaisir

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

et bien la demoiselle a l'air d'apprécier ses croquettes "parfumées" au poisson (et mon dieu que ça sent fort !!!!) - je lui en ai mélangées avec du poulet, elle a trié, mais comme elle a faim, ben elle a fini par les manger !
Voici les super croquettes  :: 
http://www.croquetteland.com/specifi...y-support.html

----------


## sammy33

En effet, la composition et l' action de ces croquettes ont l' air tout à fait appropriées au cas de GWEN. C' est bien qu' elle ait de l' appétit.

----------


## Chinooka

Alors ? la demoiselle apprécie toujours ses croquettes au poisson ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

oui - agrémentées de gruyère rapé le soir et d'une seule saucisse en tout tout tout petit morceau le matin - j'en garde un morceau conséquent pour le cachet du matin ! mais d'ici la fin du paquet de saucisse (il en reste 9) y'aura plus que du gruyère rapé et il faut que je trouve du fromage allégé en sel !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

hier, la belle a mangé 470 grs de croquettes spéciales réparties en deux repas (dont celui du soir avec du brie = c'est l'un des fromages qui contient le moins de phosphates, de protéines et de sel ) - ce matin, je lui ai mis de la saucisse en petit bout et elle s'est jetée dessus - résultat, elle a tout vomi  :Frown:    (elle mangeait quand je suis partie ce matin) -  donc ce soir, c'est croquettes natures, sans rien dedans !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon choupette mange bien ses croquettes et sans fromage ni saucisse dedans - seulement un peu des croquettes au saumon (proplan) 
 de Taïga et Gabin, réduites en poudre et mélangées dans la gamelle - elle mange environ 350 / 400 grs par jour, en deux repas !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

bon la Choupette est bien chouette ::

----------


## sammy33

Bien, et autrement, elle occupe toujours ses journées de la même façon ? Avec Taïga et Gabin ?

----------


## anniec

> bon choupette mange bien ses croquettes et sans fromage ni saucisse dedans


Bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Bien, et autrement, elle occupe toujours ses journées de la même façon ? Avec Taïga et Gabin ?


ben la journée, elle est dans sa caisse et sinon le week end elle est plus calme ave Gabin et Taïga - mais elle est toujours unpeu fofolle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

les analyses de la choupette ne sont pas bonnes - malgré les croquettes spéciales et sa potion magique, les taux continuent à augmenter et elle perd du poids (800 grs en 15 jours  ::  ) - on peut lui donner des pates (y'a pas de protéines animales) des pommes fruits (elle n'est pas diabétique), mais en quantité raisonnable : hier elle a certainement trop "gloutonné" et en plus elle a eu son cachet de vermifuge - résultat, elle en a rendu une partie hier soir et l'autre partie cette nuit sur notre lit -  bref, elle est sur la pente descendante - parce qu'elle est jeune, ça va se faire en douceur - dans le meilleur des cas, elle va se stabiliser au niveau du poids, au pire elle va perdre et finir par dépérir et s'affaiblir - mauvaise nuit, moral en berne, avenir morose  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

mince alors les nouvelles sont pas terrible pour notre pauvre Choupette  :: 

je sais qu'il n'est pas évident de garder un tant soit peu le moral mais il faudrait pas trop lui montrer même si on peut pas vraiment leur cacher grand chose...

j'espère que ça va s'arranger et vous souhaite beaucoup de courage dans cette épreuve  ::

----------


## sammy33

Là, on ne sait pas si ce qui a été à l' origine des vomissements , le vermifuge ( voir si effet sur les reins) ou la nourriture.  Si ça se reproduit, le véto ne connait il pas un antinauséeux afin de lui conserver son appétit et sa digestion et l' aider à compenser. C' est dur à vivre.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Là, on ne sait pas si ce qui a été à l' origine des vomissements , le vermifuge ( voir si effet sur les reins) ou la nourriture.  Si ça se reproduit, le véto ne connait il pas un antinauséeux afin de lui conserver son appétit et sa digestion et l' aider à compenser. C' est dur à vivre.


vermifuge donné en accord avec le véto ! les vomissements font partie de la maladie ! mais elle a faim, elle réclame à table - donc vermifuge + surcharge estomac+ dernière piqure antibio hier soir = je renvoie tout !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas très drôle tout ça...  ::  

En effet, demande au véto si tu ne peux pas lui donner un petit quelque chose contre les nausées.

Courage mais ce n'est pas facile  ::

----------


## anniec

Courage, gardez le moral pour la belle fifille  ::

----------


## Wilo

comment va Guen ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonjour tout le monde
hier et aujourd'hui, la Choupette a faim, mange bien et garde tout : 470 grs hier et aujourd'hui 420 grs  :Big Grin: 
nous avons rendez vous jeudi prochain pour son échographie des reins et une analyse d'urine
en plus y'a sa copine Hakira qui est venue ce soir (labrador chocolat de 4 mois) et là, Gwen en coince sur la banquette

----------


## anniec

Bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## Wilo

c'est rassurant  ::  gros câlins à toute la tribu  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon, apparemment la choupette a décidé de manger ses croquettes avec une demi barquette "césar saumon" mélangée avec - hier soir, 350 grs d'engloutis et ce matin 300 grs de mangé - tout en espérant bien évidemment que ça reste dans son estomac  :: 
et py aujourd'hui, c'est l'"anniversaire" de notre Gabin : 2 ans que tu es avec nous (au lieu des 15 jours pronostiqués par le véto de la SPA)  ::

----------


## sammy33

C' est surement un souci d' adapter quotidiennement l' alimentation à l' appétit de GWEN mais le résultat est là. Bravo !
 Gros calins à GABIN

----------


## astings

_JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE GABIN_ 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un très heureux anniversaire Gabin  ::   ::   ::   Continue encore longtemps de bien profiter de ta vie de patachon avec ta gentille famille  ::  

Je ne peux pas oublier que Gabin est arrivé chez toi il y a tout juste deux ans, mon Aladine est arrivée chez moi le même jour !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

De retour de chez le véto pour Gwen et le diagnostic n'est pas bon du tout pour ses reins : " les lésions rénales ont continué de progresser et l'architecture rénale normale n'est plus reconnaissable. Le pronostic est très réservé." Voilà, tout est dit dans cette "maudite" phrase !!! et elle a encore perdu du poids (- 700grs) sachant qu'elle a du en perdre et en reprendre (la véto l'a trouvée bien !!!). Néanmoins on continue les croquettes spéciales, agrémentées de sa patée "césar au saumon" - Plutôt que de la voir dépérir parce qu'elle manque de protéines, autant lui donner ce qui lui fait envie et surtout qui fait qu'elle mange régulièrement ses croquettes. En plus elle a faim et elle réclame, elle boit et elle élimine - or un chien en insuffisance rénale ne fait rien de tout cela mais elle a sa jeunesse pour elle, son organisme s'est adapté à sa maladie (qu'elle doit avoir depuis toute petite). Son anlyse d'urine sera faite le 6 avril (attendre qu'il n'y ait plus d'antibio pour faire une culture)

----------


## sammy33

Oui son organisme compense plutôt bien.
Je pense que si, un insuffisant rénal boit et élimine, mais les urines sont surement peu colorées .
Tenez bon aussi.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ben non justement, ses urines sont redevenues normales au niveau couleur : au début, c'est vrai qu'elle était très claires, mais aujourd'hui, elles sont jaunes "urine" !!!

----------


## sammy33

Cela voudrait dire que les reins continuent à filtrer. Plutôt bon signe.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

vu la taille de ses reins, ça ne va pas durer longtemps hélas : ils s'atrophient et sont de plus en plus petits !!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

nous sommes passés chez notre véto attitré pour faire le plein de médicament (métacam pour gabin et enurace pour gwen) - on a demandé une prise de sang : urée=2,313 g/L (2,382 le 6 mars) - créatine= 113,2mg/L  (105,7 le 6 mars) et les phosphates = 129,14 (très très au delà des 161mg/L le 6 mars) - c'est à ni rien comprendre ! l'état des reins a empiré et deux taux sur trois diminuent !!

----------


## Pitchoun'

et votre véto il en pense quoi de ces résultats ?

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'y connais strictement rien mais je suis de tout coeur avec vous deux et j'espère que le traitement ralentira ou enrayera le processus  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

ben le véto, il ne comprend pas lui non plus !!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

nouvelles pas très bonnes et tristes
Que dire????? Sinon t'apporter notre soutien moral ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

aujourd'hui elle n'a rien mangé - j'espère qu'elle aura faim ce soir !

----------


## Wilo

a t'elle un peu mangé ? quelle saleté de maladie. Courage à vous dans ces moments d'incertitude

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

rien mangé hier, rien mangé ce matin et en plus, elle a mal aux articulations des deux pattes avant ! résultat, impossible pour elle de se déplacer ce matin - je l'ai donc mise sur mes épaules pour la descendre ! je la pose sur le canapé, j'ouvre la porte pour qu'elle sorte. ah elle est sortie : elle a fait 50 cm et s'est laisser tomber sur le côté ! donc je passe mes mains sous ses pattes avant, l'emmène sur le gazon pour la pisse et rebelote, couchée sur le flanc ! je la remets tant bien que mal sur la banquette. La voisine passe avec son chien, la porte étant ouverte j'entend ma Gwenouille qui se lève péniblement, arrive jusqu'à la porte, descend la petite marche et zou sur le flanc - ma pauvre voisine en était toute bouleversée ! j'ai remis la choupette sur sa banquette et depuis, elle dort ! on va chez le véto cette après midi, je ne peux pas la laisser comme ça ! elle nous avait déjà fait le "coup" sur une seule patte et il avait fallu bien 5/6 jours avant que ça redevienne normal ! pffff qu'est-ce qu'elle nous fait encore!

----------


## Pitchoun'

ohlala que c'est dure à lire tout ça, tite mère j'suis triste pour elle et pour vous aussi  :: 
j'espère que le véto va pouvoir vous aider

----------


## Chinooka

On attend les nouvelles et ici, on croise les doigts et les papattes pour la petite Gwen  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

De retour de chez le véto : on ne sait pas ce qu'elle a ! 39,8° de température - le véto a fait la recherche de la piroplasmose = rien - donc prise de sang complète ! son anémie est toujours présente - il lui a fait une piqûre d'antibiotique + une d'anti-inflammatoire (le tout adapté à son état) +3 jours d'antibiotique - pour l'emmener jusqu'à la voiture, éric l'a portée sur ses épaules - arrivés à la clinique, éric l'a de nouveau portée et pour sortir, le véto lui a donné un coup de main ! mais pour aller de la voiture à la maison au retour, la belle s'est mise debout et a marché yessss ! du coup, elle a fait un petit pipi, a bu un coup et est repartie se coucher - on verra tout à l'heure si elle sort refaire une pisse et surtout si elle a faim

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est tombée sur le flanc à cause de la faiblesse due à l'anémie ? l'anémie doit diminuer ses forces. Quand auras-tu les résultats de la prise de sang ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

pourvu que les traitements antibio + anti inflammatoire l'aide à remonter la pente...j'espère que l'appétit va revenir aussi...effectivement la fièvre c'est inquiétant, courage !  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Elle est tombée sur le flanc à cause de la faiblesse due à l'anémie ? l'anémie doit diminuer ses forces. Quand auras-tu les résultats de la prise de sang ?


ben on a eu les résultats - c'est comme ça qu'on a su que son anémie est toujours là, lié à son insuffisance rénale d'ailleurs
et le fait d'être sur le flanc, c'est parce que ses pattes avant ne la portaient plus !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon choupette n'est pas en forme ce matin : elle a eu une fuite, mais je pense que c'est par nécessité et a toujours autant de mal à se bouger - jel'ai sortie ce matin pour une éventuelle pisse - elle s'st assise et le temps queje prenne une veste elle était couchée sur le flanc - donc je la remets sur ses pattes, elle rentre péniblement jusqu'à la maison et là elle va toute seule dans le bureau et monte sur la banquette sans aide - y'aurait-il une part de comédie ? pas sur, elle a mal, mais un manque de volonté c'est certain et puis elle n'a pas mangé d tout hier et ne veut rien avaler ce matin - je verrais avec Eric quand il rentreras pour la faire boire un peu ! j'ai ressorti pour la circonstances les "petites saucisses", on ne sait jamais

----------


## lili2000

A-t-elle encore de la température ?
Bon courage ...

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

petite séance de balade avec son maitre dans le jardin et sur la route histoire d'éviter l'ankylose complète mais elle reste chateau branlante, vu qu'elle ne mange plus ! si d'ici vendredi, il n'y a aucune amélioration physique et alimentaire, nous n'aurons pas le choix .... :Frown:

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

en mode soupe pour Gwen : mélange de petit pot pour bébé et croquettes trempées dans de l'eau, le tout allongé pour pouvoir passer dans la seringue - résultat : 4 seringues avalées - le véto m'a dit qu'il fallait absolument qu'elle boive ! la soupe est un bon compromis

----------


## Wilo

vous pouvez lui donner aussi le nutrigel, c'est bourré de vitamines et ça évite qu'elle ne s'affaiblisse trop. Gros câlins à toute la tribu  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

400 ml de soupe avalés pour miss Gwen (10 seringues de 40ml ) - on remet ça demain matin

----------


## Chinooka

En effet, le Nutriplus gel est un bon reconstituant pour chiens âgés, malades, convalescents  ::   Avec l'accord du véto bien sûr !

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

L'état de Gwen s'est dégradé très rapidement ces dernières quarante huit heures - elle n'a plus la force ni de boire, ni de sortir - elle ne mange plus depuis dimanche et le peu qu'elle a avalé est reparti ce matin - nous avons pris la décision de lui epargner des souffrances inutiles.

----------


## sammy33

Je suis en pensée auprès de vous et de GWEN. 
Pour avoir consulté un maximum d' informations sur cette sale maladie  et avoir lu sur ce forum les témoignages de maîtres qui ont mené le même combat, je sais que vous avez fait tout ce qu' il était possible de faire. 
Dans le cas d' un jeune chien c' est encore plus injuste. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci !! l'échéance approche et c'est de plus en plus dur !!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Beaucoup, beaucoup de courage. De tout coeur avec vous deux qui avez tout fait pour votre belle petite et qui l'avez tant aimée  ::  

Que la vie peut être injuste parfois...  ::

----------


## F ET F

Bon courage, mes pensées vous accompagnent...

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Je suis depuis 2011 l'histoire de Gabin et bien sur de sa copine Gwen sur Sos Chiens de Chasse.
Je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec vous pour ce très mauvais moment à passer, vous avez fait tout ce que vous pouviez.
Beaucoup de courage et toutes mes affectueuses pensées.*

----------


## Wilo

C'est une terrible épreuve. Vous avez tout tenté pour la soulager. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci à tous pour vos messages de soutien - c'est très dur !! et le plus dur sera quand nous recupérerons les cendres de la choupette

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je découvre avec une grande tristesse comme quoi vous avez décidé de lui épargner des souffrances inutiles, c'est tout à votre honneur.
Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage dans cette terrible et douloureuse épreuve mais vous faites le bon choix.
Toutes mes pensées vont vers vous...j'suis désolée pour la puce, elle s'est battue jusqu'au bout. ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Gwen : 01/09/2011 - 28/03/2013


- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Wilo

J'ai allumé une bougie. Elle brille pour Gwen et je pense très fort à vous

----------


## Chinooka

Superbe petite puce  ::  

Ce n'est pas du tout une consolation parce que son passage sur terre a été beaucoup trop court et c'est très injuste, mais elle au moins a été aimée à fond et heureuse  ::  

Plein de douces pensées pour vous deux et pour elle   ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

demain, je vais commencer à ranger ses affaires - ça va être très dur ! merci pour vos messages de soutien

----------


## breton67

de tout coeur avec vous dans ce deuil qui vous frappe 
je trouvais que mon loulou mort a 7 ans de cette saleté était jeune , mais votre puce avait encore tellement de temps devant elle 
c est injuste 
elle était tres belle

----------


## vmmiss

quelle tristesse  :: , beaucoup de courage à vous  ::  au revoir petit ange

----------


## astings

Douces pensées pour votre puce et beaucoup de courage à vous et votre famille.

----------


## vidau fabienne

je passais vite pour voir les nouvelles et je  découvre que la puce s est envolée , je partage  votre immense tristesse , votre seule consolation lui avoir offert la plus jolie des vie sur terre , elle est partie digne sereine et apaiséee entourée de votre amour , vos regards bienveillants sur elle et vos caresses sur son corps fatigué , elle avait encore tant a vivre la choupette , bientot elle sera a nouveau avec vous dans sa maison , calins au gros  courage ::  :: choupette gwenie ,  :: il n y a pas d adieu un jour on vous retrouvera tous

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme souvent on se sent impuissant pour trouver les mots qui vont apaiser votre chagrin à tous!
Ta choupette s'en est allée et je pense que votre choix de lui dire au revoir et de lui alléger ses souffrances était la dernière preuve d'amour que vous pouviez lui donner, elle qui en a reçu énormément
Je partage ta peine en ces moments douloureux
Caresses au petit Gabin qui doit lui aussi ressentir un grand vide

Au revoir Gwen

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

en effet, ce matin, Gabin cherche sa copine : il rentre dans la caisse, en ressort, sniffe partout, regarde dehors et vient me voir !
ça va être dur pour lui aussi !!!

----------


## Lhynn

De tout coeur avec vous dans cette difficile épreuve...... Vous avez fait de votre mieux et elle a été heureuse j'en suis sûr!

 ::

----------


## mp

de tout coeur avec vous dans cette terrible epreuve 
beaucoup de courage

----------


## Galantine

De tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonsoir - Comme vous le savez, notre petite Gwen est partie sur le pont de l'arc en ciel rejoindre ses copains - elle laisse un vide immense dans nos coeurs et dans notre maison - nous souhaitons remercier tous ceux qui nous ont soutenus dans cette douloureuse épreuve - Gwen était notre première Saint Hubert mais le destin a décidé de nous mettre des batons dans les roues - était-ce pour nous tester, savoir si nous étions aptes à avoir un chien de cette exception ? Néanmoins, nous avons décidé de reprendre une chienne de Saint Hubert et avons demandé à Michèle, la présidente de l'association "A cors et à cris" (et pour laquelle je suis la trésorière) , éleveuse depuis plus de 30 ans, de nous conseiller dans notre choix - Et là, coup de théâtre : notre association venait d'être sollicitée pour une chienne, Elba, 4 ans, à l'attache tous les jours, nourrie par une voisine (parce que les enfants des propriétaires ne peuvent pas venir tous les jours) - Notre sang n'a fait qu'un tour et nous nous sommes proposés comme adoptant (si les proprios sont d'accord et ce n'est pas encore gagné) - D'une pierre deux coups, nous adoptions et de surcroit, une fille Saint Hubert - Peut être que certains d'entre vous trouveront que c'est trop tôt, d'autres se diront que nous "arrachons" une louloute mal aimée à des maîtres qui n'ont que faire de son bien être, mais elle ne remplacera pas Gwen, c'est une continuité! Toujours est-il que si tout ce passe bien, Elba devrait être chez nous rapidement (peut être le week end prochain, sauf si là encore, les proprios ne soient pas coopératifs).

----------


## Pitchoun'

C'est super si vous avez trouvé une nouvelle louloute à sauver de sa vie misérable, elle va enfin connaitre la chaleur d'un doux foyer, je croise les doigts pour que vous puissiez la récupérer...

Après est-ce que c'est trop tôt ou pas ? personne ne peut/doit vous juger, c'est votre décision, vous avez écouté votre coeur il me semble, voilà tout est dit.

Je suis sûre qu'Elba va vous apporter du baume au coeur et vous aider à faire votre deuil petit à petit. ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un poilu ne remplace jamais un autre, c'est une nouvelle histoire d'amour qui commence sans faire oublier la précédente pour autant. Ceux qui nous ont quittés restent pour toujours dans notre coeur.

Chacun réagit à sa façon, selon son coeur et sa sensibilité : certains reprennent un autre poilu tout de suite, d'autres ont besoin d'attendre quelques mois ou même quelques années. Personne n'a le droit de juger !

C'est merveilleux de vouloir sauver cette petite Elba et de vouloir lui offrir tout ce qu'elle n'a jamais connu. J'espère très fort que ça va marcher  ::

----------


## breton67

je ne jugerais pas non plus ,mais bravo 
comme dit Régine un chien ne remplace jamais un autre 
a chaque loulou qui partait j étais au plus mal ,mais a chaque fois j ouvrais la porte  d une cage , le départ d un de mes petits en sauvait un autre , et jamais je n oublierais l un deux 
j éspere que vous arriverez a adopter cette puce et vous souhaite tout le bonheur possible

----------


## astings

Moi aussi je trouve merveilleux d'ouvrir votre coeur à une autre petite qui en a bien besoin. Et comme l'a dit chinooka, il n'est pas question de remplacer un chien par un autre mais d'aimer tout simplement. Je vais prier bien fort pour que la puce rejoigne votre famille au plus vite.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour ma part, je trouve cela magnifique et aussi chacun vit le deuil à sa façon ! Il y a 12 ans nous avons fait la même démarche tellement notre douleur était grande d'avoir perdu notre "ami"
Alors, ouvrir votre coeur et votre maison à Elba qui ne connait pas le bonheur c'est un acte d'amour 
Gwen ne sera pas oubliée dans vos coeurs pour autant Alors Bravo et je croise les doigts pour que cette petite jeunette puisse apprendre à vivre à vos côtés "une vie de chien" comme on les aime ::

----------


## lili2000

Je viens de voir les messages de ces derniers jours. Bon courage à vous, peut-être Elba remplira une partie du vide laissé par Gwen ...

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci à tous pour vos messages - maintenant, on va se battre pour que Elba vienne chez nous et le plus rapidement possible

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Bonjour, merci pour vos messages qui me font beaucoup de bien, la perte de ma Gwen m'a profondément affecté, je l'ai senti partir, son regard ça m'a retourné, je ne pouvais pas rester comme ça, c'est lors de ma promenade avec Gabin (il nous manquait quelqu'un), alors nous avons pris cette décision, de prendre une autre fifille, pour moi c'est rendre hommage à ma Gwen elle restera dans mon cœur pour toujours. alors j'ai envoyé un message à Michèle pour qu'elle me conseille le mieux possible, et la elle venait de recevoir un appel à l'aide d'une personne pour Elba, alors moi j'y est vu un signe du destin, j'espère que Elba viendra chez nous. eric

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

*Bonne nouvelle : Elba devrait arriver à la maison le week end prochain : les propriétaires sont d'accord et sont heureux qu'elle soit placée dans une bonne famille !*

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Bien sur que c'est un signe, Gwen a envoyé Elba vers vous.....pour que vous l'aimiez comme elle a été aimée.

C'est dur en ce moment, Chinooka vient de faire endormir sa Chinook et le beau grandes zoreilles, Démon de Sud Alpine, est parti hier....*

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> *Bien sur que c'est un signe, Gwen a envoyé Elba vers vous.....pour que vous l'aimiez comme elle a été aimée.
> 
> C'est dur en ce moment, Chinooka vient de faire endormir sa Chinook et le beau grandes zoreilles, Démon de Sud Alpine, est parti hier....*


je suis de tout coeur avec vous - je ne savais pas, mais maintenant je comprend d'autant plus la douleur de perdre un compagnon 
plein de bisous de la famille Chauvin

----------


## Chinooka

Véro, je vis ce jour ce que vous et Eric avez vécu il y a quelques jours !!!

A chaque fois que vous parliez de l'appétit de votre belle, j'avais l'écho chez moi avec ma Chinook...

On ne peut que se comprendre et compatir au cas de l'autre dans ces circonstances...  ::  

Gros bisous à vous deux et autant de courage qu'il m'en faudra à moi aussi !!!!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonne nouvelle, Elba sera bien à la maison dès le week end prochain: le propriétaire nous a téléphoné ce soir, certainement pour se rassurer et se dire que sa fille va être dans une bonne famille - sachant que je connais l'éleveuse qui lui a vendue Elba et que j'ai vu les photos des parents de la belle, il est content que nous prenions Elba - il nous a confirmé que lui même ne pouvait pas la reprendre chez (c'est un cadeau qu'il a fait à ses parents) et qu'il était hors de question que la louloute finisse à la SPA - bonne soirée tout le monde et de gros bisous à tous ceux qui sont dans la peine  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une arrivée qui sans vous faire oublier Gwen va adoucir votre chagrin
La vie, la mort sont ainsi faites

Laissez parler votre coeur et pensez qu'Elba va connaître le bonheur

----------


## breton67

tres heureuse de voir que vous allez avoir chez vous la puce , elle vous aidera tout doucement a reprendre pied 
 :: beaucoup de bonheur a vous tous , la semaine passera tres vite

----------


## astings

Je suis heureuse pour vous. Pourra t-on avoir des photos de cette beauté ?

----------


## Lhynn

Je suis très heureuse pour vous!

Bien sûr Gwen restera toujours dans nos coeurs, et nous ne l'oublierons jamais! Mais Elba avait besoin de vous et je suis contente que vous récupériez une nouvelle fifille! J'espère la voir au club Canin dans quelques temps quand elle sera bien habitué à vous....

 ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Je suis très heureuse pour vous!
> 
> Bien sûr Gwen restera toujours dans nos coeurs, et nous ne l'oublierons jamais! Mais Elba avait besoin de vous et je suis contente que vous récupériez une nouvelle fifille! J'espère la voir au club Canin dans quelques temps quand elle sera bien habitué à vous....


si tout se passe bien, elle sera au club dès le samedi 13 avril  :Big Grin: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Voici une photo d'Elba, envoyée par son propriétaire
Elle est superbe

----------


## astings

Splendide  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

J'ai deux pots d'ipakitine en stock - c'est une poudre bruleur de phosphate qui est donnée aux chiens en insuffisance rénale -si vous ou quelqu'un que vous connaissez utilise ce produit, faites le moi savoir - je lui enverrai 
bisous tout le monde

----------


## anniec

Je n'avais pas pu me connecter ces 2 dernières semaines, j'apprends donc ce soir seulement le départ de la jolie Gwen.

RIP jolie fifille, et toutes mes pensées pour vous.

En vous souhaitant qu'Elba réussisse à un peu apaiser votre douleur  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bon ben pas eu le temps de ramener du vin et en plus on est crevé, surtout éric qui a fait les 750 kms aller-retour !!! la belle Elba commence à se "décoincer" - elle n'a pas l'habitude d'être à l'intérieur, donc il faut la tirer par le collier pour qu'elle rentre - elle a trouvé la gamelle d'eau, visite le rez-de-chaussée, se pose sur n'importe quel tapis qu'elle trouve (du plus petit au plus grand) et s'éclate comme une folle dans le jardin ! elle a mis les choses au point avec Gabin et Taïga mais n'a pas pu s'empêcher de leur faire des bisous pendant la petite promenade (histoire de lui montrer le coin !) - elle obéit bien dans l'ensemble, mais aura droit aux cours d'éducation canine - et en plus elle est superbe : une robe couleur renard et un poil super doux .

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis moins présente (Maman a été hospitalisée en urgence mercredi) mais j'avais très, très envie d'avoir des nouvelles !!!

La pépette est superbe  ::   Belle et très heureuse route à elle avec sa nouvelle famille  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

petit accrochage entre Elba et Gabin ! grrrr ! je mets ça sur le compte de la désorientation d'Elba - et là il est passé à côté d'elle et j'ai entendu Elba grogner - j'ai dit à Gabin que ce n'était pas Gwen - donc à surveiller - par contre on se demande si elle voit claire - quand éric l'a prise par le collier pour l'emmener se coucher dans la caisse, elle s'est cognée dans la table basse et dans la caisse - bon elle a un de ses yeux qui est pas en bonne forme - on verra ça avec le véto - pour le moment c'est sérum physiologique et nettoyage avec une lingette

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis moins présente (Maman a été hospitalisée en urgence mercredi) mais j'avais très, très envie d'avoir des nouvelles !!!
> 
> La pépette est superbe   Belle et très heureuse route à elle avec sa nouvelle famille


Désolée pour votre maman - rien de grave j'espère - bonne soirée

----------


## breton67

aie pas toujours évident les premiers jours ,mais vous savez sans aucun doute gerer , j éspere que pour les yeux de la belle ce ne sera pas trop grave 
bon courage

----------


## anniec

Il faut le temps qu'Elba prenne ses marques. 
Ensuite elle adorera ses gentils copains  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces nouvelles  :Smile: 
On attend des photos dans sa nouvelle famille (quand vous vous serez un peu reposé bien sûr)
j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave pour son œil : il est rouge ? çà la gène ?

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Merci pour ces nouvelles 
> On attend des photos dans sa nouvelle famille (quand vous vous serez un peu reposé bien sûr)
> j'espère que ce n'est pas trop grave pour son œil : il est rouge ? çà la gène ?


les yeux des saints hubert on t déjà tendance à être rouge, mais là en plus, elle doit avoir une gêne parce qu'elle se cogne un peu dans les meubles ! on verra demain chez le véto

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Voilà des photos de la belle Elba :

----------


## astings

Comme elle est belle  ::  Elle n'a pas l'air apeuré d'être dans une nouvelle famille  :: et aime la gratouille apparemment.

J'espère qu'elle na rien aux yeux et qu'un petit traitement suffira.

----------


## breton67

bonne chance pour la belle  ::

----------


## anniec

Elba est très belle  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

43 kgs, une hernie ombilicale et une conjonctivite aux deux yeux - tout va bien pour la miss

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Alors si tout va bien pour la petite "renarde" tout baigne!!!!!!!!!!!
43 kgs d'amour à croquer il semblerait :: 
On la sent à l'aise, déjà chez elle
Et Gabin, il s'y fait???

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Alors si tout va bien pour la petite "renarde" tout baigne!!!!!!!!!!!
> 43 kgs d'amour à croquer il semblerait
> On la sent à l'aise, déjà chez elle
> Et Gabin, il s'y fait???


Gabin s'y fait oui, il a compris qu'il n'aura pas le dessus avec  :: 

en fait, c'est surtout au niveau de la gamelle qu'on fait attention- mais ça se passe bien entre eux

----------


## vmmiss

très belle fille, j'espère que ses petits soucis vont vite s'arranger  ::

----------


## astings

Ah,les femmes !!!!!! faut toujours qu'elles aient le dernier mot  :: Tu vas t'y faire mon beau Gabin car elle a de "beaux arguments " ::

----------


## breton67

+1 avec Asting :: 
et j éspere moi aussi que les soucis de santé s arrangeront

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elba et son copain Gabin

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Trop sympa ::

----------


## vmmiss

adorables  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils sont superbes  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elba qui se prend pour un Yorkshire  :: 



Petite sieste sur son pépère!


A fond, à fond

----------


## astings

la photo avec gabin et son pôpa est tout simplement  :: .Je vois que le sport favori d'Elba est le sport en chambre et elle s'applique  ::

----------


## Lhynn

Les photos sont superbe!!

Elba est trop Mimi! Pour l'avoir vu au club je peut dire que la photo "a fond a fond" correspond trop bien! MDR

----------


## rafaela13

::  c'est beau à voir  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

Superbe !  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elba, c'est pas trop vite !!! no stress !!!!

----------


## Chinooka

On pourrait dire qu'Elba est l'incarnation de l'expression "pourquoi faire aujourd'hui ce qui peut être fait demain", elle prend la vie du bon côté  ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: trop belles les photos cela donne envie de piquer un ti roupillon  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

c'est sûr, Elba n'est pas une "speed" : super calme, on oublierait presque qu'elle est là !!!!

----------


## astings

"....Douceeeeement le matin, pas trooooop viiiite le soir " Elle a raison, c'est la bonne devise pour profiter pleinement de la vie  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elba est passée dans le groupe 2 au cours d'éducation canine - pas une once d'agressivité avec ses partenaires et elle obeit bien !!! bon y'a que le rappel qui pêche un peu (hein ? quoi ? faut courrir ? pffff !!!) et le assis - couché dans le sens de la marche (en général, elle tourne le dos à la route !!!) - tout va bien pour la belle : maintenant elle monte sur le lit le matin pour son calin !!!

----------


## Chinooka

La belle Elba est une bonne élève  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> hein ? quoi ? faut courrir ? pffff !


Je crois sentir un peu de moquerie envers la belle Elba, là ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

> Je crois sentir un peu de moquerie envers la belle Elba, là


un petit peu quand même  ::

----------


## astings

Trop rigolo ces deux là. Le bel Hubert a bien trouvé sa moitié , ZEN tous les deux  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Elba en mode détente


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tellement je suis bien que je me laisse glisser

----------


## Chinooka

Oh le gros chihuahua  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

mais c'est tout à fait ça : si elle pouvait se mettre en boule sur les genoux de son maître elle le ferait !

----------


## astings

Elle me fait rire ,on dirait qu'elle est en caoutchouc et que ,comme on la pose, elle reste . Vos deux chiens ont des têtes fabuleuses  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah les filles et leur père ::

----------


## Wilo

rhooooooo les Saint Hubert et leur bouille à bisous  :: , ça me rappelle César dans "Belle et le Clochard", mon dessin animé préféré   ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## vmmiss

::

----------


## sammy33

Cela fait bien longtemps que nous n' avons pas eu de nouvelles de la famille Saint Hubert !!

----------


## Lhynn

Oui, cela fait un bon moment, j'espère que tout va bien pour eux!

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

non non, ne vous inquiétez pas  :Smile:  mon vieux Gabin va super bien, nous l'avons fait opéré d'une grosseur qui a encore poussé sur le coté, la même chose que la dernière fois, il y a 2 ou 3 ans  en plus nous lui avons fait faire une prise de sang, pour voir si tout va bien  et ben une prise de sang comme ça moi j'en voudrais bien une  Gabin n'a aucune carence !!  moi j'vous dit qu'il va tous nous enterrer mon vieux Gabin 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en tous cas merci de penser à nous  tous le monde va bien et vous fait des bisous

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

s'est une photo de Gabin prise aujourd'hui lors de sa sieste 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## sammy33

Ah merci de nous rassurer. On sent que le poids des ans se fait plus présent mais c' est formidable que les résultats de la prise de sang soient bons.
Merci à vous d' en prendre bien soin. ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin



----------


## vmmiss

ça fait très plaisir d'avoir de ses nouvelles

----------


## lorette65

::  Merci pour les nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

coucou  juste pour vous dire que mon vieux Gabin va bientôt faiter sa quatrième année à la maison 
il me semble que s'était un 15 mars :-) donc il devrait avoir 14 ans  bon je pense qu'il doit être moins vieux que se qu'il nous avait été dit  mais bon s'est pas grave l'important s'est que mon vieux Gabin est en grande forme il se permet même de jouer avec le jeune Kenai pourtant il est deux fois moins gros 
voila je l'aime mon vieux Gabin

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire Gabin

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

Mon vieux Gabin 
Aujourdhui cest ton anniversaire  ça fait quatre ans que tu es chez nous 
Chaque jour auprès de toi est un jour de soleil  tu nous montres un tel degré daffection !! 
Tu nétais quune chose, un objet, un outil, très peureux,tu es devenu un être gros pot colle plein damour à notre contact  
Tu me suis partout à mon grand plaisir !!  Tu es en super forme pour un chien de 14 ans,
Tu as eu des soucis de santé et nous avons veillé sur toi pour que tout rentre dans lordre 
Tu as eu de la peine quand Gwen nous a quittés, nous nous sommes consolés tous les deux avec laide dElba 
Tu es mon vieux chien tu es mon ami mon vieux pépère à moi qui a eu de la chance dêtre chez nous  jespère et jen suis sûr !! Il y aura bien dautres anniversaires à fêter

----------


## sammy33

Oui, il a une bonne étoile qui l' a fait sortir de fourrière puis être adopté par votre foyer. Il est sur d' être bien soigné en cas de rechute.
Cela fait chaud au coeur. Merci pour lui.  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

::

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

bonjour,
c'est une bien triste nouvelle mon vieux Gabin nous quitté hier soir ses reins l'on lâché depuis quelques jour j'avais bien vu que Gabin n'était pas bien et hier soir nous sommes allé chez le vétérinaire qui Lui a fait une prise de sang et le résultat n'a pas laissé de doute déjà quand le vétérinaire a fait la prise de sang il a eu du mal à trouver une veine et la couleur du sang !! il était très noir et avait une forme visqueuse !!
et puis il y a eu le résulta !! Gabin ne réagissait plus et nous avons discuté avec le vétérinaire qui le suis depuis le début nous a confirmé que mon pauvre Gabin était perdu qu'il allait très vite se dégrader ses riens sont perdu et certaine du coté du cur il était aussi pas en très bon état vu la couleur du sang et qu'il était pas très fluide.
je suis triste mon vieux Gabin était special nous avions des liens très très fort je penserais toujours à lui 
ça a été 5 ans et demi de bonheur je vais le pleurer longtemps :-(

----------


## sammy33

Je suis si triste d' apprendre cette nouvelle; je m' étais fait récemment la remarque que votre " vieux pépère" avait du atteindre un grand âge mais je le savais si bien auprès de vous, tant aimé et si bien soigné...
Je suis de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Au revoir GABIN on peut dire, en lisant ton post, que tu as eu une vie merveilleuse Tu leaisse tes maîtres dans la tristesse Tu n'aurais pas voulu, toi gentil Gabin, mais la maladie a été la plus forte

----------


## cooklou

Je suis très triste pour vous et vous souhaite beaucoup de courage. L'age et la maladie ont rattrapé Gabin, mais vous lui avez apporté tellement de bonheur, c'est ce qu'il a retenu

----------


## vmmiss

quelle triste nouvelle 
merci pour les années de bonheur que vous lui avez données et bcp de courage pour surmonter le chagrin

----------


## flo.

Gabin, dont j'avais les nouvelles en permanence grâce à fcbk  ::  a eu une vie heureuse ; très entouré par ses humains mais aussi avec ses 4 pattes ; il retrouvera Taïga qui était là pour l'accueillir et Gwen  
Merci encore : Eric et Véronique

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

merci pour votre soutient

----------


## EricVéroTaïgaGabin

se soir, comme souvent, quand j'ai allumé un petit baton d'encens et caresser sa photo de mon vieux pépère Gabin :-( j'avais les larmes aux yeux :-( il me manque beaucoup :-( j'arrive pas à m'en défaire :-(

----------


## lili2000



----------


## vmmiss



----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

